# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  HCM. Thanh lý Ụ bắt mâm cặp , chống tâm , ATC, linh tinh.

## thanhhaitdt

Địa chỉ giao dịch Q5 HCM.
Điện thoại 09787885OO Hải.
Giá bán chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển nhe ae.

***1.


Trục chính cho máy tiện ( vẫn còn dư ra vài thứ ).
Trọn bộ dài 400 ngang 350 cao 380 nặng tầm 65 kg.
Hàng to nặng mục đích là giới thiệu ae xem hình. Nhưng ai mua thì càng đẹp.
Rả ra dầu mới nguyên và ráp lại hoàn chỉnh như lúc đầu.

Đầu tiên là tấm đở bên dưới dạng bắt rãnh mang cá ( có thể thay thế nếu cần) cụm này gắn lên trên nó và có thể quay qua góc nhỏ thôi và cố định cứng lại.










 Sử dụng motor Ac servo 800w 2000r/m của Fuji chắc chạy bằng biến tần khác được . Hay có em nào hợp dáng thì thay vô cũng dể vì em nó gắn puly chạy dây đai cao tốc ( motor size 130).




(Cái hóc đó là chổ gắn tấm panel có 1 cái nút nhấn On)




Chỉ nhiêu đây là có thể gắn được mâm cặp nhe ae phi trong khoản 90 phi ngoài tầm 150 có lổ bắt ốc.











nguyên bộ bạc thao bên trong dùng để nhét cây cốt to dài 400 dạng côn trong và côn ngoài luôn (cốt đó đứng yên).

Cây cốt đó chỉnh thò ra thụt vô 1 ít được nhờ cơ cấu chỉnh phía sau vậy nè 















Hình cây cốt (nó đứng im không quay nhe )và vị trí em nó đây:














Phần chính mà có thể dùng gắn mâm cặp đây









$$$ Giá: 1.5 triệu .
Ưu tiên ae đến nhà lấy nhe!

----------


## Totdo

Giá bán chưa bao gồm phí vận chuyển nhe ae.

***1.

free ship đi Huế em lấy về ngâm cứu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

***2.
 Tiếp tục với đầu cắt hay là cái đầu kẹp phôi tiện rút .

Kích thước chưa tính trục quay và cái xilanh khí nén: 220x220x90 gang nguyên cục luôn. Cái trục phi ngoài 40 colle có sẵn. Hàng còn láng mịn dù mới lau nhẹ qua. Cho khí vào xi lanh đẩy tới lui ngon lành quay cũng nhẹ nhàng lắm . Phía sau có gắn bánh răng chạy với dây đai. Bán cho ae nghiên cứu hay chế cháo nếu đúng nhu cầu.
 E đầy đủ chi tiết còn hoạt động được có collec và cơ cấu để rút khi xilanh đóng mở . Trục quay êm re và không 1 chút rơ nào. Tháo ra kiểm tra thì cơ cấu rút với collec mới toanh luôn. Mời ae xem hình em nó 































 Hàng y hình giá: 1.2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*1 : Đã bán.
*2: Có gạch

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*3:
Bộ combo Z cho phay cơ hay chế khoan ép gì cũng được nhe ae. 
Do moi từ trong hóc ra được nên bán re cho ae cần
Bộ này full gang có đế 150x150 cao khoảng 580 . Thân đồng thời là trục để trượt phi 65 cứng cáp thêm 1 ti sắt dẫn hướng phụ . Vitme cơ hàng Japan phi 20. Hành trình combo được tầm 230 . Áo con trượt có chốt khóa cứng vị trí mặt trên và 2 mặt bên bằng phẳng có lổ ren dể dàng cho ae bắt thêm đầu cắt hay đầu khoan .... có pát bắt motor nữa ( bể 2 lổ ) còn 2 lổ vẫn bắt ngon lành mà không nhất thiết phải dùng vị trí này.
Nặng tầm 30kg
Hàng như hình 




















$ giá: 600k

----------


## Totdo

Vừa chuyển tiền cho bác xong

----------


## daomanh_hung

Ko biết có hợp với bộ xy mang cá có bàn t bác nào zao mấy bữa trc ko??  Mà vỡ 1 bên tấm gá r ah bác!!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Ko biết có hợp với bộ xy mang cá có bàn t bác nào zao mấy bữa trc ko??  Mà vỡ 1 bên tấm gá r ah bác!!


Vỡ chổ đó nếu cần vẫn bắt motor được. Mặt trước vẫn còn nhiều chổ để bắt đầu cắt hay đầu khoan mà

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*1 , *2 , *3 đã bán hết ah.
Sáng mai lôi ra bán tiếp.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*** 4:
Thêm 1 Cụm trục chính tiện rút có sẵn collet kẹp phi 12 . Dùng khí nén để đóng mở nhanh nhe. Chỉ cấp khí là khịt khịt kẹp nhả nhẹ nhàng quay êm ái. Có sẵn mặt bích để bắt motor size vuông 130 luôn. Phía sau có gắn sẵn cái puly chạy đai răng nhe ae.
Kích thước phủ bì dài 350x350 cao 220.
Kích thước phần chính 280x160x 110.
 Phần trục ngoài phi 50 , collet kẹp cáng 12. (Có thể dùng kẹp cái cáng thẳng phi 12 để gắn mũi phay hay khoan cũng được).
Hiện tại đang có 2 cái collet nhưng đều là phi 12.05 ( ai mua mình tặng luôn để sơ-cua vậy)
Nặng tầm 35kg. 
Hàng đang hoạt động tốt , đẹp như hình:
































$$ Giá: 2 triệu.

----------


## cty686

Mình đã nhận được hàng của bạn. Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

** 5:
 Hộp số Japan Nissei, mode AF2SZ15-120M100S1 hàng còn ngon lành quay êm độ rơ 3 arc-min. Lổ cốt vào 8mm size servo 100w, lổ cốt ra 15mm , kích thước phủ bì 170x110x100. Tỉ số 1/120.

















Giá: 600K

----------


## Totdo

Gởi anh Thanhhaidt
Bữa trước em lấy bộ trục chính máy tiện của anh
trong đt anh nói còn bộ drive của nó
anh xem drive đó còn được chụp cho em vài tấm hình báo giá hợp lý em hốt về ngâm cứu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Gởi anh Thanhhaidt
> Bữa trước em lấy bộ trục chính máy tiện của anh
> trong đt anh nói còn bộ drive của nó
> anh xem drive đó còn được chụp cho em vài tấm hình báo giá hợp lý em hốt về ngâm cứu


Ok bạn để mình xem lại rồi báo nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Gởi anh Thanhhaidt
> Bữa trước em lấy bộ trục chính máy tiện của anh
> trong đt anh nói còn bộ drive của nó
> anh xem drive đó còn được chụp cho em vài tấm hình báo giá hợp lý em hốt về ngâm cứu


Con driver Fuji này đúng của em motor đó luôn nhe bác 800w. Nó đang ngoài bãi .
Giá 800k luôn phí vận chuyển Phương trang.
Bác muốn nghiên cứu thì mình hốt về.
Kích thước phủ bì 300x150 cao 150.

----------


## Totdo

Ok, hốt nó luôn đi anh, chiều em chuyển tiền anh cứ gởi phương trang như cũ nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Ok, hốt nó luôn đi anh, chiều em chuyển tiền anh cứ gởi phương trang như cũ nhé


Hốt được về nhà rồi. Nhưng ngày mai mới gửi được. Vì chiều nay đi làm nhe bác Minh

----------


## thanhhaitdt

* 6: ( đã bán )
Cây dao phay cán MT4 chổ cắt phi 55 , được nhét trong cái ống gì không biết gọi tên ( y trong hình ).

Giá 200k














------'""""":-------

* 8 :      ( đã bán )
Mũi khoan cán MT4 chổ cắt phi 60, cũng gắn trong cái ống gì đó.

Giá 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mấy mũi trên và đang đăng toàn hiệu Zeno ( lại có logo như Mitsubishi nữa).

*9 :
Thêm 1 mũi phay cũng cán MT4 chổ cắt phi 36. Tên đầy đủ  
HTi2036xMT4.

Giá 170K

----------


## daomanh_hung

Hị hị e vừa kiếm đc bộ xy ngon ngon,hóng 1bộ z nặng nặng làm phay cơ nào!!  :Smile: )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

1,2,3,6,8 đã bán nhe.

----""""---- 

Bác Totdo ơi của bác nè: 2 mũi MT3, 1 mũi MT5. Cái MT5 còn lớp keo bảo vệ nhe. Sáng mai gửi chung Driver nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mũi MT5 và  2 mũi MT3 của bác Totdo đây.
gửi chung với driver luôn nhe bác.



------"""""------
Làm luôn cho đủ mục.
* 7 : ( đã bán )

2 tấm thép trắng chắc làm chuẩn gì đó của Mitutoyo, 1 miếng chuẩn 50mm và 1 chuẩn 100mm.
Cùng với 1 cái đế từ nhìn hơi xấu nhưng chắc cứng hít nhả khi gạt công tắc.










Giá 200k/ 2 miếng mitutoyo và cái đế từ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

** 10:      ĐÃ BÁN
Big Milling chuck MC32-40.
Có sẵn collec. 
Giá 250k








-----"""""-------


11:
Đầu BT45-SLB26-105.
Hàng hiệu NiKKEN.

Giá 300K.

----------


## Totdo

Thank bác. Chờ nhận hàng ...

----------


## Nam CNC

ông Hải cho tui lấy 2 miếng sắt mitutoyo với cái đế từ nhé , dịp nào tạt ngang Q4 hay Q8 hú tui hen.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Món đó bán sáng nay rồi ông sờ pin ơi.
có mua dao cộ gì hôn ? Bán rẻ làm quen

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Totdo

Vừa nhận được hàng của bác thank
Cái mt3 bỏ vô vừa khít


Đem so
Cái mt5 của bác vừa to vừa dài so với của em


Nhưng bỏ vô cũng vừa khít


Lạ thiệt ?!?!?!

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Vừa nhận được hàng của bác thank
> Cái mt3 bỏ vô vừa khít
> 
> 
> Đem so
> Cái mt5 của bác vừa to vừa dài so với của em
> 
> 
> Nhưng bỏ vô cũng vừa khít
> ...


Chổ gắn mũi phay có quay được không bác. Nhớ châm nhớt vô nhe. Lúc gửi mình xả bỏ nhớt hết vì sợ nó chảy tràn rồi nhà xe nó la

----------


## thanhhaitdt

* 12:
Mâm cặp 3 chấu hiệu Soul phi 220, không có chấu.
Giá 500K.

----------


## Totdo

Đã nhận hàng bác gởi 
Bác kiếm giúp em 2 bách kẹp và 2 con vít khóa cái ụ vô tấm đế luôn bác nhé
Bách kẹp như này bác


2 con vít khóa nằm đây nè bác


2 con vít khóa chắc như này bác


Bác giúp em với nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

13:     ĐÃ BÁN

Đầu cắt của Japan, kích thước sơ bộ dài 350 ngang 140 cao 120 . Trục quay nhẹ nhàng em ái không có chút rơ luôn. Nặng khoảng 23kg.

Đã lau chùi và tháo cái cáng thẳng ra thì em nó là NT  KDB22 và nó gắn cái co-lec cùng hảng NT mã là KDB2422. 

Cáng tháo khỏi trục quay rất dể dàng kéo cái vòng có khấc ra phía trước vặn ngược chiều đồng hồ thế là rút ra.

Xem hình nhe ae:













































$$$ Giá: 1,9triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Số 13 đầu cắt có gạch !

----------


## Totdo

** 10: 
Big Milling chuck MC32-40.
Có sẵn collec. 
Giá 250k

Em lấy cái này bác nhé
Bác xem cái khớp nối 19-19 full sắt còn không báo em chuyển tiền luôn thể

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> ** 10: 
> Big Milling chuck MC32-40.
> Có sẵn collec. 
> Giá 250k
> 
> Em lấy cái này bác nhé
> Bác xem cái khớp nối 19-19 full sắt còn không báo em chuyển tiền luôn thể


Mai rãnh tìm lại trong nhà với ra kiếm xem mấy con ốc còn không báo luôn nhe

----------


## ductrung

> 13:
> 
> Đầu cắt của Japan, kích thước sơ bộ dài 350 ngang 140 cao 120 . Trục quay nhẹ nhàng em ái không có chút rơ luôn. Nặng khoảng 23kg.
> 
> Đã lau chùi và tháo cái cáng thẳng ra thì em nó là NT  KDB22 và nó gắn cái co-lec cùng hảng NT mã là KDB2422. 
> 
> Cáng tháo khỏi trục quay rất dể dàng kéo cái vòng có khấc ra phía trước vặn ngược chiều đồng hồ thế là rút ra.
> 
> Xem hình nhe ae:
> ...


cái nay còn hay bể gạch thì hú em nhe bác chủ

----------


## Totdo

> Mai rãnh tìm lại trong nhà với ra kiếm xem mấy con ốc còn không báo luôn nhe


Thank bác
Bác đi bãi có cái mũi chống tâm, loại không có ổ bi xoay cán mt3 hoặc mt5 lụm em một cái luôn bác nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

*14: ĐÃ BÁN
Motor bơm nước hiệu GRUNDFOS hàng Germany tầm 1Hp còn khá mới. Hàng này đầu bơm full inox cốt motor cũng inox , bầu bơm cũng inox lại có 3 tầng cánh kết hợp với vòng tua 3000 nên lực đẩy lớn . Đẩy cao 25m , 3000 lít/ giờ. Dùng bơm nước có lẫn hóa chất cũng không lo bị ăn mòn như loại đầu bơm sắt nhe.

Motor ra 6 dây chạy được sao/ tam giác 220/380V nhe.













$ giá 1,5 triệu.

----------


## Totdo

> *14:
> Motor bơm nước hiệu GRUNDFOS hàng Germany tầm 1Hp còn khá mới. Hàng này đầu bơm full inox cốt motor cũng inox , bầu bơm cũng inox lại có 3 tầng cánh kết hợp với vòng tua 3000 nên lực đẩy lớn . Đẩy cao 25m , 3000 lít/ giờ. Dùng bơm nước có lẫn hóa chất cũng không lo bị ăn mòn như loại đầu bơm sắt nhe.
> 
> Motor ra 6 dây chạy được sao/ tam giác 220/380V nhe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em lấy cái bơm bác nhé

----------


## Tuanlm

Mình lấy cái bơm nha bác. 09 35 39 31 37

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình lấy cái bơm nha bác. 09 35 39 31 37


Cái bơm lúc sáng sơm có bác gọi lấy rồi a Tuấn. Có hàng y vậy mình sms bác nhe. Thanks

----------


## GORLAK

Bán ve chai mà cứ như bán tôm hùm ấy, hehehheh

----------


## cty686

Giá 200k/ 2 miếng mitutoyo và cái đế từ.

Mình lấy cái này nhé.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bán ve chai mà cứ như bán tôm hùm ấy, hehehheh


Lâu lâu mới được 1 ngày hút. Chứ ế  lắm nè.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Đã nhận hàng bác gởi 
> Bác kiếm giúp em 2 bách kẹp và 2 con vít khóa cái ụ vô tấm đế luôn bác nhé
> Bách kẹp như này bác
> Đính kèm 22945
> 
> 2 con vít khóa nằm đây nè bác
> Đính kèm 22947
> 
> 2 con vít khóa chắc như này bác
> ...


Sau một hồi lục lọi moi móc trong đống ốc vít ngoài bãi phế liệu và nhờ bảng vẽ của bác mình đã tìm ra 2 con ốc như hình và thêm vài món chắc bác cần




Còn phần máy bơm nước mai test lại vì tối nay bận , khớp nối 1919 nhà nhỏ mà lục chưa ra mai cố gắng để có xèng.

----------


## Totdo

> Sau một hồi lục lọi moi móc trong đống ốc vít ngoài bãi phế liệu và nhờ bảng vẽ của bác mình đã tìm ra 2 con ốc như hình và thêm vài món chắc bác cần
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Còn phần máy bơm nước mai test lại vì tối nay bận , khớp nối 1919 nhà nhỏ mà lục chưa ra mai cố gắng để có xèng.


Đúng chúng nó
Mai bác báo em sớm nhé
Thank bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

15:  (ĐÃ BÁN)

BT30 có nút và collec hình như đang kẹp mũi 6mm. Hàng bị khoan 2 lổ như hình bán giá bị khoan
Giá 200K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Súng bắn vít dùng pin ( không có pin) 
Có 4 cây.
Khách đã mua hàng khi đến nhà tặng luôn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

16:
Khớp nối mềm to đùng full sắt phi ngoài 110 tổng dài 150
lổ 28 dạng siết rút, loại này như khớp mềm cao tốc nhưng bên lổ 34 hay 35 là cục rời dạng siết rút . Cụm ròi này đưa vô và cố định bằng mấy chốt màu trắng như chốt định vị vậy.
mô tả khó quá xem hình cho dể nhe ae










Nặng 4.5 kg     Giá 350K

----------


## thanhhaitdt

17: (Đã Bán)

Đài dao máy tiện cơ.
tổng dài 400 ngang tầm 160 cao 200 . 1 vạch 0.05mm 
trượt mang cá ốc siết zin .
chổ gắn dao vuông 100mm.
Nặng khoảng 13kg.













Giá 1,2 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

18:   (ĐÃ BÁN)
Đôn spindle ngang 160x130 cao 120 mặt trên 130x110 sắt dầy 15 mm nặng 8kg.
bề mặt láng có thanh định hướng lấy búa gỏ 1 cái là lấy ra nếu không cần.

Giá 150k.

----------


## ppgas

> 17:


Gạch nhé bác. Cho  mình địa chỉ chiều ghé.

----------


## trungclbt

> 16: 
> 
> Đài dao máy tiện cơ.
> tổng dài 400 ngang tầm 160 cao 200 . 1 vạch 0.05mm 
> trượt mang cá ốc siết zin .
> chổ gắn dao vuông 100mm.
> Nặng khoảng 13kg.
> 
> 
> ...


 tiếc quá em đang cần cái nầy nhưng của bác hơi lớn em cần cái nhỏ hơn tí cho máy tiện mini ... có bác ới em cái nha thank bác ...

----------


## thanhhaitdt

19:
Cặp xilanh khí nén SMC phi 35 hành trình 300 còn ngon lành.





Giá: 300k/ 2 cây.

----------


## Totdo

Đã nhận hàng bác chủ
Em có sẵn một con giống y bác công suất gấp đôi,Lắp vừa y cái ụ mâm cặp
Con mới mua tạm thời tháo ra làm con máy mài khi nào cần bơm lại lắp vào
Thank bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Đã nhận hàng bác chủ
> Em có sẵn một con giống y bác công suất gấp đôi,Lắp vừa y cái ụ mâm cặp
> Con mới mua tạm thời tháo ra làm con máy mài khi nào cần bơm lại lắp vào
> Thank bác


Vậy lụm con biến tần Mitsu 1.5Kw loại được thiết riêng dạng modul nhét tủ không bàn phím chỉ có chức năng external và biến trở.
Hàng ngon lành chạy phà phà. 
Chắc đang ra tầm 60hz 










Dây kết nối lúc tháo tủ cũng chạy multi speed tùm lum luôn


Clip test





Giá 900k 

P.s : bác Minh lấy thì bao ship

----------


## Totdo

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;82913]Vậy lụm con biến tần Mitsu 1.5Kw loại được thiết riêng dạng modul nhét tủ không bàn phím chỉ có chức năng external và biến trở.
Hàng ngon lành chạy phà phà. 
Chắc đang ra tầm 60hz 

Dây kết nối lúc tháo tủ cũng chạy multi speed tùm lum luôn

Không rành về loại này lắm bác ơi
Để em mua vài con biến tần vừa dùng vừa nghiên cứu
TB: Con bơm nước quá ngon bác ơi mới test thử 100hz chạy cứ như muỗi kêu, có con nào như vậy nữa alo em bác nhé, công suất lớn hơn càng tốt
Hàng rẻ đẹp
Thank bác nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số hamonic drive 1/100 đi kèm với em servo Sanyo Denki có thắng . Bên trong mới nguyên .



Giá 900k 









-----""""----

Anpha step motor ASM46AK-H50  size 42 hộp số hamonic 1/50 khá mới dây jack còn nguyên.

Giá 300K








------""""""--------


Anpha step motor ASM66MCE-T10 size 60 Hốp bánh răng 1/10 đẹp như mới.
(Đã BÁN )

Giá 300K



.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

sorry anh. Em nhầm asm46ak với 46aa ạ. :-)

----------


## Totdo

Gởi anh thanhhaitdt 
thấy anh hay lụm được khớp nối khủng bố
khi nào anh gặp loại như này lụm giúp em
một cái đầu côn 50mm (50 là đường kính của đầu côn lớn, đầu kia bằng hoặc lớn hơn khoảng 10mm )
một cái đầu côn 38mm (38 là đường kính của đầu côn lớn, đầu kia bằng hoặc lớn hơn một ít )
loại có nhiều lác thép ở giữa
như hình:
Đính kèm 23294

----------


## ductrung

> tiếc quá em đang cần cái nầy nhưng của bác hơi lớn em cần cái nhỏ hơn tí cho máy tiện mini ... có bác ới em cái nha thank bác ...


em lụm cái ni với cái cái đầu bt bị khoan lỗ cho số tk mai e chuyển tiền cọc chờ bác có thêm món gì e mua tiếp 1tuần nữa em chuyển hết toàn bộ bác gửi e. e dang làm xa nhà tuần nữa mới về. có món gì mới báo em xem a nhé. thanks

----------


## ductrung

> 16: 
> 
> Đài dao máy tiện cơ.
> tổng dài 400 ngang tầm 160 cao 200 . 1 vạch 0.05mm 
> trượt mang cá ốc siết zin .
> chổ gắn dao vuông 100mm.
> Nặng khoảng 13kg.
> 
> 
> ...


em lụm cái ni với cái cái đầu bt bị khoan lỗ cho số tk mai e chuyển tiền cọc chờ bác có thêm món gì e mua tiếp 1tuần nữa em chuyển hết toàn bộ bác gửi e. e dang làm xa nhà tuần nữa mới về. có món gì mới báo em xem a nhé. thanks

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...#ixzz4G0KC5Qhc

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em lụm cái ni với cái cái đầu bt bị khoan lỗ cho số tk mai e chuyển tiền cọc chờ bác có thêm món gì e mua tiếp 1tuần nữa em chuyển hết toàn bộ bác gửi e. e dang làm xa nhà tuần nữa mới về. có món gì mới báo em xem a nhé. thanks
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...#ixzz4G0KC5Qhc


Đài dao tiện cơ còn. Cục bt30 bị khoan lổ có gạch rồi bác.
Có gì bác sms 09787885OO nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

AC Servo motor Mitsu 1Kw 2000rpm.
Hàng còn đẹp nhưng đã bể encoder , bán cho ae kéo bằng biến tần.


Giá 500k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Gửi bác Minh (Totdo) cái máy tạm gọi là máy hút bụi.





Với 2 mũi phay 



Nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh là khuyển mãi bác luôn.


Thanks bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ac motor Oriental 40w 1 pha 220v loại này  đảo chiều được nhe ae. Đi kèm hộp số bánh răng 1/9 gắn với trục quay hơi to gắn qua khớp nối khá cứng cáp .
Toàn khối tông dài hơn 300.
Giá 300k ( nặng tầm 10kg).






Giá 300

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cần bán 1 em hộp số Kamo loại Ball reducer . (Đã Bán )
Lổ vào 14 cốt ra 20, tỉ số truyền 1/10.
Size motor servo 200 , 400w.


















$$$ giá: 500k.

----------


## Totdo

Đã nhận hàng của chủ thớt gởi
Cái máy hút thổi rất good
Thank bác

----------


## Nam CNC

hộp số ngon , full thép , không độ rơ , ai thấy phù hợp thì hốt lẹ nha , giá quá rẻ rồi đó ( đúng giá ve chai )

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## thewind258

Ngon, giá đẹp

----------


## Totdo

> Gởi anh thanhhaitdt 
> thấy anh hay lụm được khớp nối khủng bố
> khi nào anh gặp loại như này lụm giúp em
> một cái đầu côn 50mm (50 là đường kính của đầu côn lớn, đầu kia bằng hoặc lớn hơn khoảng 10mm )
> một cái đầu côn 38mm (38 là đường kính của đầu côn lớn, đầu kia bằng hoặc lớn hơn một ít )
> loại có nhiều lác thép ở giữa
> như hình:
> Đính kèm 23294


Hủy cọc mục này anh nhé
Em mua được rồi 
Giá hơi chát


Đã lam phiền bác chủ

----------


## Tuấn

cho em lấy cái này nhé bác chủ : Anpha step motor ASM46AK-H50 size 42 hộp số hamonic 1/50 khá mới dây jack còn nguyên.

Giá 300K

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...#ixzz4GS65omTU

mai em alo bác sau

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> cho em lấy cái này nhé bác chủ : Anpha step motor ASM46AK-H50 size 42 hộp số hamonic 1/50 khá mới dây jack còn nguyên.
> 
> Giá 300K
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...#ixzz4GS65omTU
> 
> mai em alo bác sau


Thêm 50k mình ship phương trang ra Hà Nội. !

----------


## Ga con

> Ac motor Oriental 40w 1 pha 220v loại này  đảo chiều được nhe ae. Đi kèm hộp số bánh răng 1/9 gắn với trục quay hơi to gắn qua khớp nối khá cứng cáp .
> Toàn khối tông dài hơn 300.
> Giá 300k ( nặng tầm 10kg).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giá 300


Hic, con motor quay mâm dao máy phay brother. Một thời e tìm hoài không ra.

Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hic, con motor quay mâm dao máy phay brother. Một thời e tìm hoài không ra.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks bác Ga con.
Bác mới nói về em nó thì nó đã ra đi luôn.
Motor có trục quay bánh răng 40w Đã Bán nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;82913]Vậy lụm con biến tần Mitsu 1.5Kw loại được thiết riêng dạng modul nhét tủ không bàn phím chỉ có chức năng external và biến trở.
Hàng ngon lành chạy phà phà. 
Chắc đang ra tầm 60hz 










Dây kết nối lúc tháo tủ cũng chạy multi speed tùm lum luôn


Clip test





Giá 900k 


Tình hình là vừa về 1 em Biến tần Mitsu FR-A024-2.2KP.
In 220V , out 220V    0-400hz 
Hàng tháo tủ đã test chạy ngon lành







Trong lúc tháo ra để đấu dây mới thấy em nó giống với cái biến tần mitsu 1.5kw thiếu phím (đã đăng) bên trên 



Nên mới thử gắn phím vô bấm thử thấy ngon lành










Và cuối cùng quyết định bán chung 2 em này ( 1.5kw thiếu phím và 2.2Kw đầy đủ ):     2,6 triệu

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có một số bạc đạn 7xxx hàng tháo trục quay, hộp số còn ngon .
 Mình chỉ lau qua cho thấy hiệu còn mở bò vẫn để nguyên.
 Bán hết luôn nhe , gồm có:

1 cặp Koyo 7013B
1 cặp NSK 7013C
1 cặp TNT 7012
1 cái Koyo 7011 và 1 cái Nachi 7011C
1 cặp NSK 7208 
1 cặp TNT : BST20x47
1 cặp NSK 6207Z
 Và vài cái lẽ
1 cái NSK 7007
1 cái KOYO  7206B
1 cái NSK 50BC10-50BNC10





















Giá 950k cho danh sách trên

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 ít dao tiện hàng Nhật cũ thấy có hiệu Mitsu nữa .
Bán hết mớ này 500K

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có 1 ít dao tiện hàng Nhật cũ thấy có hiệu Mitsu nữa .
> Bán hết mớ này 500K


Hàng đã bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 cục tổng dài khoảng 180 phi to tầm 60 hình thức như Panme 0.001, hiệu Nikon Japan
Có chỉnh zero là cái ống lớn hơn di chuyển ra vô 1 ít.
Hình nó đây:









Giá 500k/1

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác nào chế đồ độc địa lượm nhanh

----------


## Ga con

> Có một số bạc đạn 7xxx hàng tháo trục quay, hộp số còn ngon .
>  Mình chỉ lau qua cho thấy hiệu còn mở bò vẫn để nguyên.
>  Bán hết luôn nhe , gồm có:
> 
> 1 cặp Koyo 7013B
> 1 cặp NSK 7013C
> 1 cặp TNT 7012
> 1 cái Koyo 7011 và 1 cái Nachi 7011C
> 1 cặp NSK 7208 
> ...


Anh Hải có bán lẻ cặp 7013C không PM em nhé anh.

Thanks.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Anh Hải có bán lẻ cặp 7013C không PM em nhé anh.
> 
> Thanks.


Bán luôn , bác qua nhà xem được thì hốt nhe !

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có 2 cục tổng dài khoảng 180 phi to tầm 60 hình thức như Panme 0.001, hiệu Nikon Japan
> Có chỉnh zero là cái ống lớn hơn di chuyển ra vô 1 ít.
> Hình nó đây:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Còn lại 1 cục nhe ae

----------


## Ga con

OK để em sắp xếp ghé a.

Thank.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cần bán AC motor Matsushita 5500rpm 100V 1 pha  nhìn nhỏ gọn, vì hàng tháo máy nên nhìn khá mới.








Giá 450K ( tặng luôn cái puly )

----------


## Gamo

Ông này hút thuốc lá lậu!!!

----------


## Echchum

Lần đầu tiên em thấy 1 con motor 50Hz mà nó chạy được 5500v/phút, còn 60hz nó tụt đi tí còn 5000v một phút. MẠN PHÉP cho em hỏi các Bác tiền bối con động cơ này mấy cặp cực ạ ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Lần đầu tiên em thấy 1 con motor 50Hz mà nó chạy được 5500v/phút, còn 60hz nó tụt đi tí còn 5000v một phút. MẠN PHÉP cho em hỏi các Bác tiền bối con động cơ này mấy cặp cực ạ ?


Bác cần gì hỏi mấy cặp cực, bác phải nghĩ ngay nó là động cơ chổi than  :Big Grin:

----------


## Echchum

Hehe Thanks Bác !

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Ông này hút thuốc lá lậu!!!


Hihi em không hút lụm để vô cho dể hình dung

----------


## saudau

Cha mà ko hút tui chêt lìn kakakaka

----------

Gamo

----------


## secondhand

> Lần đầu tiên em thấy 1 con motor 50Hz mà nó chạy được 5500v/phút, còn 60hz nó tụt đi tí còn 5000v một phút.


Chắc tại hãng nó ghi lộn ấy mà  :Wink:

----------


## GORLAK

> Cha mà ko hút tui chêt lìn kakakaka


cha Hải chuyển qua chích lâu rồi bác =))

----------

Gamo

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cần bán AC motor Matsushita 5500rpm 100V 1 pha  nhìn nhỏ gọn, vì hàng tháo máy nên nhìn khá mới.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giá 450K ( tặng luôn cái puly )


Có thêm cái hộp điện vô 100V thấy ghi speed regulate mặt trước có núm chỉnh có đồng hồ hiển thị tốc độ. Bên trong còn sáng láng sạch sẽ.

Giá bán 300k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Âm nhạc cuối tuần:
Tình hình đi quanh bãi chả thấy gì ngoài cái loa của Sony model MDS-60, em nó nằm nguyên trong hộp đầy đủ apator . Tưởng có bluetooth lấy về nghe nhạc nhưng em không có mà dùng cho đt Sony có cái jack cấm như hình . Nên bán lại cho ae có đt giống vậy dùng hoặc ae biết điện tử chế cháo gì đó.



Bán lại vốn 120K.











Cục apator 7.5V 2A cũng ngon ( hàng chưa dùng để lâu vỏ bị lão hóa bung vài chổ )

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cho e gạch cái loa nhé ạ. E mới gọi cho a đấy ạ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cho e gạch cái loa nhé ạ. E mới gọi cho a đấy ạ.


Số dt **336 cuối hả. Nếu đúng thì ok

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## hung1706

Bác Hải cho em gạch con hộp điện Speed regulator gì ấy nhé.
Nếu tiện thì ship giúp em luôn dc ko ah ?

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Cho e gạch cái loa nhé ạ. E mới gọi cho a đấy ạ.


Bác để em cái loa đó nha. E có cái điện thoại muốn trải nghiệm thử ạ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác để em cái loa đó nha. E có cái điện thoại muốn trải nghiệm thử ạ.


Bác bongmayquathem hốt rồi. ( thương lượng với anh ấy xem) chứ cái đt đó là ngay hệ ah

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác Hải cho em gạch con hộp điện Speed regulator gì ấy nhé.
> Nếu tiện thì ship giúp em luôn dc ko ah ?


Ok bác. Nhưng mấy ngày nay e đi làm nên không chạy ship được. Khi nào có đi khu q5 bác hú mình cafe luôn

----------


## hung1706

Dạ ok bác.  :Big Grin:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ rây con lăn UNION TOOL loại 2 thanh ép vào nhau ở giữa có hàng bi đũa ( bộ gồm 4 thanh và 2 hàng bi đũa ) . Bảng 40x20 dài 960 hành trình 380 . Với chiều dài rây này có thể tăng thêm hành trình. Hàng còn rất sáng bi bóng. Màu nâu nâu là mở dầu thôi
Bộ nặng khoảng 22kg.



















$$$ Giá: 1,4 triệu/1 bộ ( gồm 4 thanh và 2 hàng bi đũa gần 22kg)

----------


## GORLAK

Đệt... hàng siêu khủng đây...

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bộ rây con lăn UNION TOOL .........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mấy thứ này rất cần cho máy không độ rơ, bác nào làm máy siêu chính xác ôm về mà lắp

----------


## Nam CNC

loại này là loại đè nặng , kết cấu lổ ốc không phải dạng áp chặt , nhưng chế thì vẫn được nhưng nó sẽ khá vất vả , mấy dòng ray này nằm trong máy cắt dây sodick , về chính xác thì là quá dữ rồi.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bộ rây con lăn UNION TOOL loại 2 thanh ép vào nhau ở giữa có hàng bi đũa ( bộ gồm 4 thanh và 2 hàng bi đũa ) . Bảng 40x20 dài 960 hành trình 380 . Với chiều dài rây này có thể tăng thêm hành trình. Hàng còn rất sáng bi bóng. Màu nâu nâu là mở dầu thôi
> Bộ nặng khoảng 22kg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tấm hình trên cùng mình để nhằm của bộ dài 500.
Bổ xung lại tấm chụp toàn cảnh bộ dài 960.



Đang còn 2 bộ dài nhe và 2 bộ ngắn

----------


## zinken2

> loại này là loại đè nặng , kết cấu lổ ốc không phải dạng áp chặt , nhưng chế thì vẫn được nhưng nó sẽ khá vất vả , mấy dòng ray này nằm trong máy cắt dây sodick , về chính xác thì là quá dữ rồi.


anh chưa dùng loại này. loại này chiếm nhiều diện tích đúng ko Nam, lắp máy H mà dùng cho truc y hành trình 400 thì phần ray bắt lên bàn trượt thò ra ngoài mỗi bên khoảng 250 phải vậy ko Nam ơi

----------


## itanium7000

Loại cross roller guide này có một phương pháp rắp ráp dễ dàng và lại chính xác và cứng vững hơn kiểu hàng ốc điều chỉnh đó là sử dụng cơ cấu tapered gib, minh họa bằng hình ảnh:

----------


## ducduy9104

Loại này để ý có mấy lỗ ốc nhỏ để gắn thêm cái bạc giữ 2 má ray.

----------


## Totdo

Rây con lăn loại ngắn hành trình và giá bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ ơi

Minh O935417382

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Rây con lăn loại ngắn hành trình và giá bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ ơi
> 
> Minh O935417382


Kích thanh sắt vẫn vậy 
Bộ dài 520 hành trình tầm 200 , giá 900K
Bộ dài 440 hành trình tầm 140 , giá 800K
loại này nếu cần tăng thêm hành trình có thể cắt chút dẫy bi đũa đi.
Hoăc bác hốt hết rồi lấy dãy đủa ngắn gắn vô thanh dài tăng ht. ( không nên nghe theo )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có vài em CB của Mitsu và Fuji hàng này gắn được trên rây nhôm .
Tổng là 11 bé.






Giá 200k

----------


## hung1706

> Ok bác. Nhưng mấy ngày nay e đi làm nên không chạy ship được. Khi nào có đi khu q5 bác hú mình cafe luôn


Hehe bác Hải cho em xin địa chỉ Q5 để lâu lâu em có ghé Tạ Uyên thì em ghé qua bác luôn nhé. Để lâu ngại quá  :Big Grin: 
thanks bác ạ !

----------


## Nam CNC

200K 1 cái CP hay hết 1 mớ vậy ông Hải ? nếu 1 mớ tui lấy hết , còn 1 cái tui bỏ qua.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 bộ hút chân không hàng Nhật cũ. Khi cấp khi vào thì đâu kia hút. Loại này thường dùng cho mấy cái giác hút của robot lấy hàng.
Có gắn sẵn van khóa , đồng hồ , van selenoid, cảm biến áp suất.


Đã Bán














Giá 300k/1

----------


## Totdo

Em lấy 1 bộ hút chân không màu xanh cốm
Con VC2 200 0083
( thấy lạ mua về mở ra xem cho biết )

Minh O935417382

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Em lấy 1 bộ hút chân không màu xanh cốm
> Con VC2 200 0083
> ( thấy lạ mua về mở ra xem cho biết )
> 
> Minh O935417382


Em xin lỗi vì spam một tý chứ em thấy bác Minh có cái sở thích giống em quá. Cái j lạ lạ là mua về xem cho biết  :Smile: )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em lấy 1 bộ hút chân không màu xanh cốm
> Con VC2 200 0083
> ( thấy lạ mua về mở ra xem cho biết )
> 
> Minh O935417382


Hôm nào mình gửi bác.
thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 4 bộ kẹp sử dụng xilanh khí nén vuông 60 như hình .

(Đã Bán )


Kích thước 160x8x60 , bộ không có càng phụ dài đúng 100.
Mấy em này tháo cơ cấu kẹp phôi cho máy gia công liên tục gì đó.
Gồm 2 em có càng kẹp và 2 em chưa có càng kẹp ae có thể tự chế theo ý.









Giá: 200k/1 em có càng kẹp.
        150K/1 em thiếu càng

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp xi lanh khí nén SMC phi 25 hành trình 50 còn ngon lành .






Giá 200k/1 cặp

----------


## Totdo

Em lấy 2 bộ xi lanh có càn kẹp phôi nhé bác

Minh O935417382

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có vài em CB của Mitsu và Fuji hàng này gắn được trên rây nhôm .
> Tổng là 11 bé.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giá 200k


Nhóm này bác Namcnc đã lấy.

----""""-------

Có thêm mớ 7 cái CB toàn Mitsu như hình 4 cái lớn và 3 cái nhỏ ( 1 cái nhỏ quên bỏ vô chụp ) hàng tháo tủ đẹp như mới 






Giá 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Combo 1 rây đặt trên tấm sắt khoản 150x2400x20 có tấm cạnh lên tạo hình L cao tầm 120.
Rây THK SSR25 2 con trượt dài tầm 2,3m. Sét nhiều chổ vệ sinh dùng chắc được.
Vitme chưa mở nên chưa xác định tên tuổi phi 25 bước 20 dài 2280 hành trình 2080. Đang dính mở bò nhưng lau tới đâu trắng sáng tới đó, đẹp như mới trượt ngon lành.

Nặng 109kg.

Giá 6,9 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Combo 1 rây đặt trên tấm sắt khoản 150x2400x20 có tấm cạnh lên tạo hình L cao tầm 120.
> Rây THK SSR25 2 con trượt dài tầm 2,3m. Sét nhiều chổ vệ sinh dùng chắc được.
> Vitme chưa mở nên chưa xác định tên tuổi phi 25 bước 20 dài 2280 hành trình 2080. Đang dính mở bò nhưng lau tới đâu trắng sáng tới đó, đẹp như mới trượt ngon lành.
> 
> Nặng 109kg.
> 
> Giá 6,9 triệu.


Hàng đã bán

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Một em Ac servo motor Panasonic 400w 3000rpm bẻ vỏ nát encoder. Trục quay em nhẹ 

Giá 200k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Một cơ cấu xoay 2 trục và kẹp phôi tháo robot.
Tạo thành từ 1 bộ xilanh xoay 180° kích thước xilanh 100x60 
Phần kẹp là bộ xilanh xoay tròn qua cái vòng phi 80 trên vòng cố định này gắn đường khí nén vào, bộ xilanh kẹp xoay tự do mà vẫn lấy khí nén từ những rãnh có phót chặn. 
Nói túm lại ae xem hình cho dể nhe.


      ( Đã Bán )









Tháo rời 2 chi tiết ra.


Cái vòng to cố định và gắn đường hơi.


Giá 450k cho bộ trên

----------


## Nam CNC

ông đưa tui 7 cái còn lại luôn đi cho đủ 1 mớ .

----------


## hung1706

> ông đưa tui 7 cái còn lại luôn đi cho đủ 1 mớ .


Kaka vậy giao dịch thành công thì cho em gửi ké con hộp điện hôm bữa em lấy của bác Hải luôn nha anh Nam. Em bận cv nên tuần sau mới về lại SG. Bác Hải rảnh thì gửi qua anh Nam giúp em nhé.
Em gửi CK qua TK cho bác Hải luôn nhé. Bác gửi em STK Vietcom càng tốt nhé.
Thanks nhiều ạ !

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cơ cấu kẹp 3 chấu bằng khí nén. Hàng tháo robot đã vệ sinh nên em nó kẹp mở nhẹ nhàng , to hơn nắm tay. Đầy đủ sensor , selenoid và ống dẫn.

*****   ( Đã bán)















$$$$ : 450k/1em. Lấy hết 2 em thì 800k.

( chưa phí vận chuyển nhe ae)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bàn dao máy tiện rút loại này zin chạy bằng xi lanh thủy lực và giới hạn cử . Bàn toàn trượt mang cá rất bót không rơ chút nào.  Nó dính dầu nhớt chớ toàn thân láng mịn không có bị va đạp gì.( hàng rả máy).
Kích thước phủ bì 250x220x100 không tính mấy con bù lon giới hạn ht nhe, nặng khoản 9kg.
mặt dưới cùng bắt lên thân máy cái này về ae mình vó thể bắt nó lên rây mà chạy. Hành trình Y được tầm 65.
Bàn gắn dao 2 rãnh 120x80x40 có 2 rãnh T trên đang có bộ gá dao mini zin theo luôn . Bệ này có thể xoay và cố định được( chỉnh độ nghiên được). Hành trình được hơn 55.

Bàn dao 1 rãnh  120x50x40 ht 30 đang gắn bộ ga dao quá đẹp.












Mặt dưới ngay chổ chỉnh góc cho bàn T 2 rãnh.












Giá : 1,5 triệu

----------


## mactech

Em gạch bộ này bác nhé, số em 0912850168

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em gạch bộ này bác nhé, số em 0912850168


Bàn dao máy tiện có gạch rồi bác. Vỡ gạch mình hú bác nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 4 cái bạc đạn TNT 7209C hàng còn êm .






Giá 280k/4 cái

----------


## Mechanic

280.000/4 cái hay 1 vậy anh ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> 280.000/4 cái hay 1 vậy anh ?


4 cái giá 280k bác. Mình quen vụ / số lượng.
để chỉnh lại. Thanks bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số Sumitomo model WNY S50-60.
Tỉ số truyền 1/60 .
Nặng 3kg vỏ nhôm.
Đầu cốt phi 14 ( loại này kéo qua puly  đai)

Lổ cốt ra xuyên tâm phi 24 mặt bích có 4 lổ bắt ốc vuông khoảng 53mm.














Giá 400k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thêm 1 cái hộp số có chân đế vỏ nhôm tỉ số truyền 1/50 , cốt vô phi 15, cốt ra 1 đầu 20 và đầu bên kia 25.
Kích thước chưa tính cốt 140x110x180. Vỏ bằng nhôm.
Loại này sẵn chân đế cho ae chế trục A .



















Giá 500k

----------


## mactech

Em đặt bộ hộp số 1/50 này nhé, vừa alo bác 0912850168

----------


## hungmtcn

Em vừa gọi bác cho em lấy hộp số này 
Hộp số Sumitomo model WNY S50-60.
Tỉ số truyền 1/60 .
Nặng 3kg vỏ nhôm.
Đầu cốt phi 14 ( loại này kéo qua puly đai)

Lổ cốt ra xuyên tâm phi 24 mặt bích có 4 lổ bắt ốc vuông khoảng 53mm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

@mactech : đang đóng gói nhe bác.
@hungmtcn : đang chuẩn bị đóng gói nhe bac.
Xèng tới thì đẩy ra viettel luôn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cái đồng hồ multi đo gì đó hiệu Fluke ( USA).
Dây đo dài miên man . Hình thức ưa nhìn mất 1 cục nhựa chổ bấm nhưng bấm và không ảnh hưởng hoạt động.
thấy có đo tần số với tín hiệu lên đến 200 kHz.

Hàng cũ bao test không bảo hành 


 Đã bán

Giá 600k.

----------


## maxx.side

Em gạch cái đồng hồ nhé, qua lễ em ghé anh lấy

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em gạch cái đồng hồ nhé, qua lễ em ghé anh lấy


Vừa nhận gạch của bác số cuối ...633. Có thay đổi mình hú nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cần bán đồng hồ đo Mega Ôm ( đo điện trở đất) hiệu Yokogawa , que đo zin còn láng . Tình trạng pin nằm sẵn chảy nước làm mòn mấy cái tiếp xúc nhưng đã vệ sinh và test ngon lành , có hộp đựng zin luôn.

Giá 400k        ( ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đồng hồ đo nhiệt độ phòng hàng Nhật nằm trong bọc que dò còn đầu bảo vệ . Hiệu Anritsu loại này dạng kim analog thuần cơ  độ nhạy cao chuyên đo nhiệt độ phòng. Hàng sử dụng tốt . Giá trị sưu tầm cao !

Đang có 2 cái .  ( ĐÃ Bán cả 2 em )

Giá 300k/1

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thêm bộ đo tốc độ gió bão đẹp như mơ tầm đo lớn lên đến 50m/s  180km/h.
Hàng của Kanomax model 6621 loại này tích hợp luôn đo nhiệt độ. Gắn kèm luôn máy in nhiệt. Có ngõ ra rs232 kết nối với máy tính . 
Theo tài liệu thì sử dụng 6 pin trung. Nhưng hiện tại thì e nó đang dùng pin sạc ( nhưng vẫn chứa trong khây pin ) .
nên ae không lo về việc thay pin vẫn dể dàng .
Có khe chứa đầu dò, đầu do kéo dài ra được để đo ở vị trí cao hơn.

Bác nào cần kiểm tra máy lạnh  cứ đư que ngay miệng gió thì mạnh hay lanh bao nhiêu là có ngay kết quả.
còn phần máy in nhiệt để tìm giấy về in thử rồi báo cáo thêm.
Hình em nó đây.










Cây cảm biến nhét vô khe



$$$$$   Giá 1,2 triệu ( tặng luôn cục sạc)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ đo nhiệt độ và độ ẩm cầm tay của Japan tầm đo 0-120°C , 0 -100%. Sử dụng pin 9V . Hàng đẹp hoạt động tốt. 

Giá 600k  (ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Máy đo tốc độ gió kết hợp đo nhiệt độ tạm có gạch.


Đt hư nên tạm ae liên lạc tam qua facebook zalo hay nhắn trên đây giúp nhe.
Thanks

----------


## ABCNC

Mình lấy con đo nhiệt và độ ẩm 600k nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình lấy con đo nhiệt và độ ẩm 600k nhé


Ok bác .sms 0978788500 nhe bác . Chút nữa làm sim lại mình nhắn số tk nhe

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tiếp theo là 1 bộ combo lạ mà nhìn cũng đẹp đẹp. Show ae tham khảo nếu có nhu cầu thì ủng hộ.
Cấu tạo từ cặp rây THK bảng 25 mã GSR25 mà nói cho rỏ thì rây là 1 tấm thép mạ đen xì bóng láng tạo dáng thành cặp dẫn hướng kích thước 560x130x28. Còn 4 con trượt cũng lạ luôn .
Vitme phi 20 bước 4 hành trình 330 có gối đầu có gắn luôn cái bánh răng chạy dây đai.
Tấm gắn trên của combo nhìn như cái ụ cho máy C vậy kích thước 220x 160 cao 530 mặt phẳng to nhất có lổ bắt ốc cho rây THK 15 luôn .
Diễn tả cũng khó xin đưa vài tấm hình cho ae xem:


(   ĐÃ BÁN  )
















Mặt này bắt lên con trượt nè.























$$$$$$ Giá: 2,5 triệu
 (nặng khoảng 60kg)

----------


## Tuanlm

Có thể bán riêng em cái bệ phía trên đc ko bác? em có một cái y chang rồi, mua thêm cho nó có bạn.

----------


## MayphayIC

Combo này mà tách cái trụ nó ra thì phần còn lại làm pad gá khoai đây.
Trước thấy có bác nào đó có cái com bo giống vậy, nếu có ý tưởng dựng con máy 2Y-2Z giông bác romeo thì hốt lẹ. Đúng bài luôn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có thể bán riêng em cái bệ phía trên đc ko bác? em có một cái y chang rồi, mua thêm cho nó có bạn.


E thích mau lẹ . 
Giá 1.25 triệu bao ship viettel . Cục này 40kg hơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy cái bệ dưới còn lại nhiêu hehehe chưa biết làm cái quái gì thấy cũng hay hay.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có thể bán riêng em cái bệ phía trên đc ko bác? em có một cái y chang rồi, mua thêm cho nó có bạn.


E thích mau lẹ . 
Giá 1.25 triệu bao ship viettel . Cục này 40kg hơn.

----------


## Tuanlm

Hic. Em mua đc cục kia giá rẻ nên tưởng bở.

----------


## Totdo

Bác bao ship em lấy bộ combo lạ lạ

Minh O935417382

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bác bao ship em lấy bộ combo lạ lạ
> 
> Minh O935417382


Mai em gửi viettel cho bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dọn tới dọn lui còn lại cặp ray bảng 15 THK HSR15 dài 960 loại 4 lổ bắt ốc, gồm 4 con trượt. Hàng sáng đẹp như mới luôn trượt nhẹ nhàng không rơ không chút sượng.
  Có luôn tấm nhôm phía trên để bắt vào 4 con trượt.
 Em nó được gắn trên tấm nhôm định hình dạng chữ U dài 1020 ngang 150 và cáo 70 . Khoảng lọt lòng giữa 2 rây là 75.

Cả nhóm nặng khoảng 15 kg.




























 Giá: 2 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vài thiết bị độ sáng. Hàng Japan có hộp đẹp đang hoạt động tốt.

*Topcon thang đo 500/5000 lux. ( Có gạch 2 em này )


Giá 200k





-----""""-------



***Yokogawa loại cảm biến rời và có ngõ ra 10mmV. Thang đo 100 - 1000 - 3000

Giá 300k (Đã bán)

----------


## Totdo

Bác chủ đem các món đồ điện xưa này đến những quán cafe' phong cách hoài cổ bảo đảm được giá

----------


## biết tuốt

cho em xếp gạch 1 em đo độ sáng topcon nhé , bể gạch bác nhắn tk em gửi tiền

----------


## baole

Bộ này còn ko bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bộ này còn ko bác


Bộ nào bác ơi

----------


## baole

> *3:
> Bộ combo Z cho phay cơ hay chế khoan ép gì cũng được nhe ae. 
> Do moi từ trong hóc ra được nên bán re cho ae cần
> Bộ này full gang có đế 150x150 cao khoảng 580 . Thân đồng thời là trục để trượt phi 65 cứng cáp thêm 1 ti sắt dẫn hướng phụ . Vitme cơ hàng Japan phi 20. Hành trình combo được tầm 230 . Áo con trượt có chốt khóa cứng vị trí mặt trên và 2 mặt bên bằng phẳng có lổ ren dể dàng cho ae bắt thêm đầu cắt hay đầu khoan .... có pát bắt motor nữa ( bể 2 lổ ) còn 2 lổ vẫn bắt ngon lành mà không nhất thiết phải dùng vị trí này.
> Nặng tầm 30kg
> Hàng như hình 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bộ này còn không bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ae gạch đá rồi thì tranh thủ lấy hàng nhe. Còn bận không qua được thì chuyển trước lấy niềm tin mà làm việc tiếp.
Thanks.

Có món ngang tầm 150 cao chắc cũng 150 bằng gang có thêm 1 trục gì xoay được có ra 2 sợi dây điện . Cuối trục xoay là 2 mãnh hợp kim nho nhỏ xoay trái phải được 1 ít buôn tay thì về vị trí cũ. Có vẻ như set dao set gốc gì đó.


Giá 200k  (Đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cái vỏ tủ điện Nhật kích thước ngang 500 cao 600 sâu 300 loại này chắc dày 2mm nặng 34 kg ( cân tại vựa ve chai ).
Bên trong còn tấm sắt bắt thiết bị loại này kẽ sọc caro sẵn luôn.
Chốt cửa còn ngon lành ( mất chìa nhưng đang mở ).
Mặt tủ chỉ có 1 lổ nhìn xấu xấu chứ lau lại là mới liền.
Trước mua về chứa đồ giờ hết đồ chứa nên bán lại .

Giá 400k.





Bên trong bao đẹp luôn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

2 cái Driver Servo của Sanyo Denki còn nằm trong hộp mà cái hộp rách quá nên vứt bỏ hộp rồi.
Model 67ZA030XXXC00 

Giá 1,5 triệu/2 em.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ nguồn DC 6V và 9V 3A , in 110 VAC của nhật hiệu NIPON DESHOKU . Vỏ bị đục bứt vài con ốc đồng hồ V cũng rớt ra ( ae bãi định đập ve chai ).
Kiểm tra điện em nó hoạt động tốt bên trong có miếng mạch , biến áp chất lượng cùng nhôm tản nhiệt to.
Dây điện vô ra đầy đủ ( cái jack cấm ngõ ra cũng đáng giá)

Giá 250k (nặng 5kg).

----------


## duytrungcdt

anh cho em gạch cái nguồn nhé
có thể chỉnh tử 0-9v đúng ko anh
thank a

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> anh cho em gạch cái nguồn nhé
> có thể chỉnh tử 0-9v đúng ko anh
> thank a


 Chọn ra 2 mức 6V và 9V bằng công tắc. Có gạch không bác

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Chọn ra 2 mức 6V và 9V bằng công tắc. Có gạch không bác


vậy ạ
 thế bác cho e hủy nhé
thank

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số Germany : Neugart PLE 60 tỉ số 1/8.
Lổ cốt 6-> 6.3 mặt bích vừa y mấy em step motor 2 pha size 57.
Cốt ra 14 .
Loại này hiệu suất cao tốc độ vào cũng cao (13.000rpm)


Giá 400k/1 
       Mua hết 3 bao ship viettel

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thêm cái hộp số Germany loại vuông gốc tỉ số 1/25 . Size vào motor 100w lổ cốt 8 , ra cốt 10.

Giá 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 bộ kẹp dùng khí nén. Kích thước 90x90x50 có sẵn pát ke như hình.

Giá 200k/1  ( Đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cơ cấu xoay bằng khí nén xoay hết 360° thì hết ( gián tiếp qua bộ hộp số. Gắn trên trục xoay được là 2 cơ cấu kẹp hình thức như mâm cặp 1 cái có sẵn 3 chấu 1 cái đang thiếu ( vẫn kẹp được). Hàng tháo máy cấp phôi.
Kích thước 250x180x150.

Giá 850k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

3 bộ kẹp dao sử dụng colec rút bằng bulong phía sau.
Trục phi 32 gắn trên cái pát gang mặt dưới phay phẳng nhìn như cái bảng lề cổng thành.
Kích thước 150x110x50.(lưu ý là không có quay gì được nhe ae)

2 cái trục dài thì 1 cái 7.5 còn 1 cái 8.0

Cái trục ngắn thì 6.0

Giá bán 300k/1 ( lấy hết 3 bao ship ).

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp step motor nghe nói tích hợp sẵn driver luôn hàng Inteligent Motion Systems. Mdrive23 type MDI1PRD23A7.

Tình trạng xấu 1 tí trục vẫn quay nhẹ nhàng. Hàng chưa test 
Giá 300K/2 em trong hình.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Một em DC Germany 24V, 3100 rpm có hộp số hành tinh chất lượng tỉ số 1/25  . Dài tầm 200 có thắng( không dùng thì tháo. Loại này cái hộp số là ống sắt dầy chứ không như mấy loại tháo trong máy photo nhe

Giá 200k. (Đã Bán )

----------


## truongkiet

gạch em motor dc nha bác Hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> gạch em motor dc nha bác Hải


Nhận gạch .

có 2 em như vậy nữa mà phần bảo vệ thắng phia sau bung  rồi ( có thể hư phần thắng) tháo bỏ ra nó cũng là em đc motor hộp số y vậy có bác nào cần không mình lấy về kiếm xăng.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 1 bộ nhìn như thiết bị lái tàu cano hay xe cộ gì đó cần gạt 2 bên độc lập ( double level control) hàng MTU electronik của Germany.
Hàng chưa test.
Giá 500K.

----------


## truongkiet

em motor chắc sang tuần em xuống sài gòn mua đồ rồi ghé a lấy lun nha

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em motor chắc sang tuần em xuống sài gòn mua đồ rồi ghé a lấy lun nha


Chắc sang tuần là chắc chắn lấy luôn nhe. Vì gạch đá mình xếp 1 gốc nhà rồi ah. Bác không lấy là phải mời tui cafe đá nhá !

----------


## hungmtcn

Bác lấy đc này về đi để cho e 1 cái 
có 2 em như vậy nữa mà phần bảo vệ thắng phia sau bung rồi ( có thể hư phần thắng) tháo bỏ ra nó cũng là em đc motor hộp số y vậy có bác nào cần không mình lấy về kiếm xăng
Lúc nào có bác nhắn số 0915001771 để e chuyển tiền nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cặp step motor nghe nói tích hợp sẵn driver luôn hàng Inteligent Motion Systems. Mdrive23 type MDI1PRD23A7.
> 
> Tình trạng xấu 1 tí trục vẫn quay nhẹ nhàng. Hàng chưa test 
> Giá 300K/2 em trong hình.


Bên trong nó có driver luôn nhe ae.
Ngoài xấu tí mà bên trong long lanh lắm.

----------


## Gamo

Cụ Kem đâu ùi, xốp liền kìa...

----------


## truongkiet

> Chắc sang tuần là chắc chắn lấy luôn nhe. Vì gạch đá mình xếp 1 gốc nhà rồi ah. Bác không lấy là phải mời tui cafe đá nhá !


ok,có mua hàng của bác rồi mà

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cây vitme cơ phi 25 bước 4 dài tầm 380 hành trình chắc tầm 190 . Gối to không rơ đai ốc được phay phẳng. Lổ bắt ốc vít đầy đủ.

Giá 250k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 bộ gối cho vitme dạng FK8 có sẵn pát cho step size 42 . Hàng ngon lành cho ae chế mini 
Vitme thì thiếu đai ốc để vậy cho dể minh họa( bán sẽ tháo bỏ vitme cho tiện đóng gói ).

Giá 200K/2.  (Đã bán )

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Có 2 bộ gối cho vitme dạng FK8 có sẵn pát cho step size 42 . Hàng ngon lành cho ae chế mini 
> Vitme thì thiếu đai ốc để vậy cho dể minh họa( bán sẽ tháo bỏ vitme cho tiện đóng gói ).
> 
> Giá 200K/2.


Nhắn cho STK VCB để lấy 2 bộ này, để luôn vitme nhé ! gửi về trạm phương trang cầu suối linh Tam hiệp, Biên hoà dùm.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vài thứ linh tinh 
BK8 có sẵn cái trục nho nhỏ để gắn đủ bộ khỏi thất thoát.
Trục quay có puly như là bước 5  phần hộp nhôm 60×60x60 , cái cốt ra 10 pully nằm giữa. 
Và 1 cái pully cũng bước răng 5 lổ 15. 
Nhìn đẹp sáng.
200k cho tất cả có trong hình. (Đã Bán )

----------


## MINHAT

> Có cây vitme cơ phi 25 bước 4 dài tầm 380 hành trình chắc tầm 190 . Gối to không rơ đai ốc được phay phẳng. Lổ bắt ốc vít đầy đủ.
> 
> Giá 250k.


Em lấy cái này nhé ,sáng mai em alo

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bệ trượt gang đúc kích thước 410x310x210 , nặng khoảng 70kg . Tấm trên tầm 280x300.
Rây bảng 20 loại 4 rãnh bi to chắc là hàng Tsubaki.
Vitme phi 20 bước 8 hành trình theo bệ là 175.
Các mặt được phay mài láng.

Sẵn cái mặt bích vừa servo 750w .

Giá 3 triệu.

----------

toanho

----------


## toanho

Tui gạch bộ nầy nhé



> Bệ trượt gang đúc kích thước 410x310x210 , nặng khoảng 70kg . Tấm trên tầm 280x300.
> Rây bảng 20 loại 4 rãnh bi to chắc là hàng Tsubaki.
> Vitme phi 20 bước 8 hành trình theo bệ là 175.
> Các mặt được phay mài láng.
> 
> Sẵn cái mặt bích vừa servo 750w .
> 
> Giá 3 triệu.

----------


## toanho

Đo lại thì các lỗ không trùng với miếng  thép của mình, nên xin hủy gạch nhé bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dao tiện nhật cũ cáng vuông 15 có gắn mũi hợp kim ae mài lại dùng nhe.
13 trong hình giá 300K. (  Đã Bán )








-----'------


Mấy em dao tiện nhật hình như là hàng chưa dùng vì nó còn nguyên keo bảo vệ.

Giá 250k/5 em trong hình.








------"":"":---------



Có 5 dao tiện nhật cũ hàng của mitsu như hình giá 200k








-----::::"""-----


6 cái lưỡi cắt tròn dày 1mm với 2mm còn bén lắm.
Giá 100k/ 6 ( Đã bán )


.


Ai lấy hết 4 nhóm trên bỏ vô hộp này bao ship luôn.

----------


## hungmtcn

E lấy mục này nhé a
Dao tiện nhật cũ cáng vuông 15 có gắn mũi hợp kim ae mài lại dùng nhe.
13 trong hình giá 300k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> E lấy mục này nhé a
> Dao tiện nhật cũ cáng vuông 15 có gắn mũi hợp kim ae mài lại dùng nhe.
> 13 trong hình giá 300k


Bạn sms 09787885OO địa chỉ mình báo giá ship luôn nhe.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xy lanh vuông hàng SMC CE1B32-100 vuông 80 lòng trong 32 hành trình 100. Có cảm biến vị trí phân giải 0.01mm ra xung vuông A,B .
Hàng mới chưa sử dụng còn nguyên siu bảo vệ đường cấp khí.

Giá 250K. ( Lụm 1 cục gạch )-> ( vỡ gạch )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nguồn phát siêu âm 900w chữ Nhật không đọc được model YG-900T. Áp vô 220V ra tần số 25.8khz.( chính xác là 26.9khz)
Kích thước 400x380x150 bên trong sáng đẹp long lanh, 
Thấy ae đang bàn về bồn rữa siêu âm chắc là bộ phát này với mấy cái loa ceramic ( transducer).
Hàng chưa test vì không biết test với cũng sợ tần số gì đó nó chạy lung tung.( chưa cấm điện thử luôn)

Giá 800K. ( có gạch to )->> Đã Bán

----------


## huanpt

> Nguồn phát siêu âm


Thích nghịch bộ này. Em mua.

Giao dịch ra sao đây bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Thích nghịch bộ này. Em mua.
> 
> Giao dịch ra sao đây bác.


Sg thì bác sang nhà mình lấy . Nơi khác bác chuyển khoản luôn tiền ship mình đóng gói gửi hàng

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có mấy cục UPS hàng Omron BX35F hàng như chưa dùng.
Ác cái áp 110V ra 110V . Cái nào cũng cấp thử điện ngon lành. Em nó dùng 2 cái bình khô pana dán mác Omron 6V 7,2Ah đấu nối tiếp lên 12V ( loại này mỏng dính ).
Cấm điện lên đèn báo sạc ( đèn báo thay pin chưa sáng).

Bán giá 200K/1. (Nặng 5kg )







Đập 1 cái xem bên trong.

----------


## elenercom

Bác thanhhaidt để tui 1 cục UPS nhé. Bác cho xin TK Vietcombank luôn. Thanks

----------


## Thantu

Em co 2 cai chau cap 1em cua nhat D110 gia 900k va 1em cua dai loan D240 gia 1400k bac nao can alo em 01629752293

----------


## Thantu

> Bác thanhhaidt để tui 1 cục UPS nhé. Bác cho xin TK Vietcombank luôn. Thanks





> 3 bộ kẹp dao sử dụng colec rút bằng bulong phía sau.
> Trục phi 32 gắn trên cái pát gang mặt dưới phay phẳng nhìn như cái bảng lề cổng thành.
> Kích thước 150x110x50.(lưu ý là không có quay gì được nhe ae)
> 
> 2 cái trục dài thì 1 cái 7.5 còn 1 cái 8.0
> 
> Cái trục ngắn thì 6.0
> 
> Giá bán 300k/1 ( lấy hết 3 bao ship ).




De gach em bo nay nha bac hai . em o q12

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> De gach em bo nay nha bac hai . em o q12


Nhắn vô 09787885OO cho tiện trao đổi nhe bạn.

Lỡ ké rồi bạn cho vài tấm hình đi.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cảm biến dòng tháo từ driver  hiệu NANA Electronics 
Type NNC-20CAW  , 100A  4V.

Giá 100k/3 ( mua trước khuyến mãi luôn cái jack cấm ).

----------


## anhxco

> Cảm biến dòng tháo từ driver  hiệu NANA Electronics 
> Type NNC-20CAW  , 100A  4V.
> 
> Giá 100k/3 ( mua trước khuyến mãi luôn cái jack cấm ).


Em lấy 9 cái về ngâm cứu bác nhé. Bác nhắn giúp e số tk, ship giúp e về Đà Nẵng nhé.
Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Nguồn phát siêu âm 900w chữ Nhật không đọc được model YG-900T. Áp vô 220V ra tần số 25.8khz.( chính xác là 26.9khz)
> Kích thước 400x380x150 bên trong sáng đẹp long lanh, 
> Thấy ae đang bàn về bồn rữa siêu âm chắc là bộ phát này với mấy cái loa ceramic ( transducer).
> Hàng chưa test vì không biết test với cũng sợ tần số gì đó nó chạy lung tung.( chưa cấm điện thử luôn)
> 
> Giá 800K. ( có gạch to )->> Đã Bán


Thêm 1 em nguồn phát sóng siêu âm tần số 25.8khz 1200W.
Model YG-2020TV.
Bên trong cũng nguyên vẹn long lanh.
Bán không bao test ( bán mù ).

Giá 1 triệu.




[URL=http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/thanhhaitdt80/media/20160926_160337_zpsb3jqnisr.jpg.html]

----------


## tcm

> Thêm 1 em nguồn phát sóng siêu âm tần số 25.8khz 1200W.
> Model YG-2020TV.
> Bên trong cũng nguyên vẹn long lanh.
> Bán không bao test ( bán mù ).
> 
> Giá 1 triệu.
> 
> [URL=http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/thanhhaitdt80/media/20160926_160337_zpsb3jqnisr.jpg.html]


Em lấy bộ nguồn siêu am 1200w nhé. Mai em chuyển khoản.

----------


## ngocsut

Mình gạch nguồn phát siêu âm 1200w bác hải nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thanks bác tcm và bác ngocsut đã quan tâm.
Bộ nguồn phát siêu âm 1200w mình hứa bán qua đt cho bác ở HN số .....6788

----------


## thanhhaitdt

UPS Omron BX35F vô 110v ra 110v giá 200k/1
Và cảm biến dòng NANA electronics, type NNC-20CAW 100A 4V  , giá 100K/3 .
Như phía trên có thêm 1 ít  ae cần thì ủng hộ nhe.

----------


## phuongmd

Chậm chân cái nguồn ultra sonic ròi. Mấy ông này thức phia như cú.
Bác nào xách về rồi lại gặp em thoi.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Chậm chân cái nguồn ultra sonic ròi. Mấy ông này thức phia như cú.
> Bác nào xách về rồi lại gặp em thoi.


Mấy cái loa đó tần số nhiêu vậy bác. Với giá luôn bác phương ơi !

----------


## phuongmd

Em có 2 vỉ. Ông huanpt vừa book 1 vỉ. Để xài 1 vỉ.
2 vỉ này mới tinh. Mỗi vỉ có 40 cục, dây đã nối sẵn.
Bác cần thì năn nỉ ông huanpt vậy.
Thông số bác tự tra nhé.

----------


## thuhanoi

Hay hi, một nửa ở Sài Gòn, một nửa ở Hà Nội  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuanlm

> UPS Omron BX35F vô 110v ra 110v giá 200k/1
> Và cảm biến dòng NANA electronics, type NNC-20CAW 100A 4V  , giá 100K/3 .
> Như phía trên có thêm 1 ít  ae cần thì ủng hộ nhe.


Mình lấy 3 bộ cảm biến dòng bác ơi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mình lấy 3 bộ cảm biến dòng bác ơi


Vậy để ra cho bạn 3 cục.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ khung nhôm đúc phay phẳng các mặt dày hơn 10mm gân có luôn kích thước 330x110x530 có sẵn cặp rây THK SSR15  dài 280 có 4 con trượt loại 4 rãnh bi 2 lổ bắt ốc .
2 con được che đẹp, 2 con còn lại mặt sét tí nhưng tất cả còn ngon êm không rơ.
Dựng lên xem có làm Z hay nằm cho làm X gì đó.
Có thể lật mặt sau đặt được thanh ray 15 dài 380.
 Nặng khoảng 7kg.

Giá 600k .

----------


## toanho

> Bộ khung nhôm đúc phay phẳng các mặt dày hơn 10mm gân có luôn kích thước 330x110x530 có sẵn cặp rây THK SSR15  dài 280 có 4 con trượt loại 4 rãnh bi 2 lổ bắt ốc .
> 2 con được che đẹp, 2 con còn lại mặt sét tí nhưng tất cả còn ngon êm không rơ.
> Dựng lên xem có làm Z hay nằm cho làm X gì đó.
> Có thể lật mặt sau đặt được thanh ray 15 dài 380.
>  Nặng khoảng 7kg.
> 
> Giá 600k .


Tui lấy khung nầy nhé. Mai CK

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Tui lấy khung nầy nhé. Mai CK


Gửi chành Sang Thùy nhe

----------


## toanho

> Gửi chành Sang Thùy nhe


ừa bạn hiền

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cái hộp điện nhìn sáng đẹp. Kích thước 370x300x220 bên trong thiết bị sáng đẹp như mới , gồm có 1 dãy termino , 
 Nguồn Omron in 220V ra 5V có 1 cái , nguồn ra 24V có 1 cái.
 Có 4 cái Driver step 2 pha của NiPpon Pulse Motor Co
  dòng max 2.5A , chạy Cw/ccw , F/H step , ...
Tất cả đã được kiểm tra chạy ngon lành, driver test với mấy em Vexta 2 pha size 57 dài 75 chạy êm ru.

Bán nguyên cái hộp và thiết bị bên trong Giá 1 triệu.

----------


## phuocviet346

Để em cái này nha

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Để em cái này nha


Để hộp này riêng ra cho bạn phuocviet3456

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận được hàng rồi nhé. Hàng đẹp hơn trong hình. Nhà vựa báo củ hả, tháo ra mỏi tay lun

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có cái hộp điện nhìn sáng đẹp. Kích thước 370x300x220 bên trong thiết bị sáng đẹp như mới , gồm có 1 dãy termino , 
>  Nguồn Omron in 220V ra 5V có 1 cái , nguồn ra 24V có 1 cái.
>  Có 4 cái Driver step 2 pha của NiPpon Pulse Motor Co
>   dòng max 2.5A , chạy Cw/ccw , F/H step , ...
> Tất cả đã được kiểm tra chạy ngon lành, driver test với mấy em Vexta 2 pha size 57 dài 75 chạy êm ru.
> 
> Bán nguyên cái hộp và thiết bị bên trong Giá 1 triệu.


Tấm hình trên cùng cái hộp nằm dưới đã bán cho bác phuocviet346.
 Cái hộp nằm phía trên cũng sáng đẹp bên trong . Thiết bị y như vậy. Đã kiểm tra hoạt động tốt hết.

Giá bán vẫn là 1 triệu cái hộp đó.

Nghe nói dùng con ic 74139 để chuyển cw/ccw thành pul/dir được nhe ae.
Mà bên trong cái driver nó như thế này thì dư sức thêm ic.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đứng làm trục Z nằm làm trục X bằng gang đúc phay phẳng tạo rãnh gắn cặp rây bảng 25 THK25HTR dài 340 loại  này con trượt dài 100 cứng vững dù chỉ 1 con trượt , rây mới phót con đầy đủ trượt ngon lành.

Kích thước cao 500 ngang 330 tấm đế dài ra 270 . Khung ghép từ U chắc đúc phay 110 x40 . Tất cả dày trên 10mm.
Vitme cơ THK phi 20 bước 4 hành trình theo bệ là 250.
Bánh răng với cơ cấu quay cũng để hiệu THK luôn.
Nếu tấm phía dưới thấy không hợp lấy phần trên ghép lên phần tấm sắt nào hợp ( lấy dấu lổ ốc từ tấm có sẵn )

Giá 1,5 triệu. ( Đã bán)
Nặng hơn 32 kg.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 cái motor ac servo
1 pana 400w 3000rpm bể encoder.
1 Fanuc 3000 rpm quay nhẹ nhàng.
Giá 250k cho cả 2.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 cây rây lẻ 
1 cây NTN bảng 20 BLG20 dài 660 nặng hơn 3kg.
1 cây HIWIN AG15 dài gần 900 con trượt rớt mất 3 viên bi.
Cả 2 đều trượt ngon lành.

Giá 400k cho 2 cây.( Đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Driver step 5 pha MyCom 
Type: UPS503-OPN. Chạy được Pul/dir
hàng đã test hoạt động bình thường .

Giá 200k.

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận hàng rồi nhé.

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây bảng 25 THK HSR 25 TR loại này không có cánh dài 1m còn ngon lành trượt êm không rơ phót còn nguyên .
Dầu mở nên thấy hơi vàng.
Giá 2,3 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

11 con relay có chân đế xịn của omron còn mới cáu.
3 con nhỏ cuộn dây 24Vdc.
8 con lớn hơn cuộn dây 110Vac.

Giá 250k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

11 con relay có chân đế xịn của omron còn mới cáu.
3 con nhỏ cuộn dây 24Vdc.
8 con lớn hơn cuộn dây 110Vac.

Giá 250k.










-----"""-----

2 bộ công tắc hành trình của Omron mã 4VBQ3-1N còn đẹp gồm 4 cái công tắc nhỏ bên trong.

Giá 250K/2 bộ.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme chuẩn C2 hàng NSK W2006-196Z-C2Z loại này đai ốc 4 đường hồi bi dài như loại double nut. Phi 20 bước 4 tổng dài 720 hành trình 520 sáng đẹp như mới không rơ.
Gối 2 đầu luôn ụ bắt motor và có luôn áo đai ốc.

Giá 1,7 triệu. (Có gạch). --> Đã bán

----------


## Totdo

[QUOTE=thanhhaitdt;89975]Cây vitme chuẩn C2 hàng NSK W2006-196Z-C2Z loại này đai ốc 4 đường hồi bi dài như loại double nut. Phi 20 bước 4 tổng dài 720 hành trình 520 sáng đẹp như mới không rơ.
Gối 2 đầu luôn ụ bắt motor và có luôn áo đai ốc.

Giá 1,7 tr

Huế vừa mới bắt vụ làm giá

http://tintuchue.net/wp-content/uplo...ntitled-41.png

giá tốt cho em vào sms nhé bác

----------


## Luyến

Em gạch 2 bộ công tắc nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em gạch 2 bộ công tắc nhé


Lụm gạch của bác. Thứ 2 lụm $ luôn nhe bác

----------

Luyến

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme chuẩn C2 hàng NSK , loại này đai ốc 4 đường hồi bi dài như loại double nut. Phi 20 bước 4 tổng dài 580 hành trình 390 sáng đẹp như mới không rơ.
Gối 2 đầu FK luôn ụ bắt motor và có luôn áo đai ốc.

Giá 1,5 triệu. ( ĐÃ BÁN)

----------


## zinken2

1.bác đo hộ tâm 4 lỗ bắt moter 
2. chiều cao gối 
3. hành trình chuẩn (tổng chiều dài ren - chiều dài nút)
 tạm gạch con dài 580mm này chờ thông số bác đo.
thank

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Hộp số Germany : Neugart PLE 60 tỉ số 1/8.
Lổ cốt 6-> 6.3 mặt bích vừa y mấy em step motor 2 pha size 57.( đang gắn thử motor Vexta PK268)
Cốt ra 14 .
Loại này hiệu suất cao tốc độ vào cũng cao (13.000rpm)

Giá  350k/1 ( Đã bán hết )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vitme cơ phi 14 bước 3 dài 320 hành trình 210 hàng tháo máy nhật hiệu gì không thấy. Được tiện sẵn 2 đầu , đai ốc có sẵn 4 lổ ren . Nguyên cây sáng bóng .

Giá 200k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cây vitme chuẩn C3 NSK phi 20 bước 4 dài 470 hành trình 290 . Sáng đẹp long lanh cả cây nhe, mở bò bao phủ nên lau qua là đẹp. Không chút rơ . Đầy đủ gối 2 đầu có luôn áo đai ốc. Gối đầu dạng FK bắt vô cái ụ có mặt bích cho motor luôn. Hàng tháo máy cắt dây nên chất lượng còn khá tốt. 
Nặng 12 kg

Giá 1,3 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ gắn dao tiện kích thước 240x90x100 trượt tới lui khoảng 25 qua trục phi 40 nhẹ nhàng không rơ có ốc chỉnh vị trí . Trục này quay tự và cố định cứng bằng ốc lục giác có miếng thau bảo vệ trục. Cao độ dao chỉnh bằng panme . Chỉ cần nhả nhẹ con ốc hình vuông là cao đô di chuyển nhẹ. Chổ gắn dao có tấm mêm chỉnh kích thước dao. 

Toàn bộ trượt êm nhẹ nhàng không rơ đâu hết. 
Nặng 6kg.


Giá 850k. ( có gạch)


















[

----------


## Nam CNC

cái hình kế cuối ông còn tháo được cái món đó ra khỏi cái trục tròn được không ? nếu được tui mua nó luôn.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> cái hình kế cuối ông còn tháo được cái món đó ra khỏi cái trục tròn được không ? nếu được tui mua nó luôn.


Không biết cắt ra được không nữa

----------


## zinken2

> cái hình kế cuối ông còn tháo được cái món đó ra khỏi cái trục tròn được không ? nếu được tui mua nó luôn.


hai chi tiết 2 mầu chắc là 2 chi tiết riêng biệt, tháo được. định chế máy mài dao hả nam

----------


## Totdo

> cái hình kế cuối ông còn tháo được cái món đó ra khỏi cái trục tròn được không ? nếu được tui mua nó luôn.


em sờ Voi chút
trước tiên tháo con ốc vuông ra xong lôi cục vuông phía trước ra, phía trong chắc có con ốc hoặc khóa để khóa cụm phía trước với trục tròn

----------


## Nam CNC

không anh Zinken ơi , em tách ra , 1 cái làm chống tâm cho trục A , còn cái bộ còn lại chế cái kẹp cho eto mini , hehe , cái đó tháo ra 2 món rời là tuyệt vời.

----------

zinken2

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cán gắn mũi doa mũi khoan khoét .
Hàng của Kuroda mã SDK-16(3.3).

GIÁ 300K/1 .

----------


## hainghialk

Vitme cơ phi 14 bước 3 dài 320 hành trình 210 hàng tháo máy nhật hiệu gì không thấy. Được tiện sẵn 2 đầu , đai ốc có sẵn 4 lổ ren . Nguyên cây sáng bóng .

Giá 200k.



Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/83...#ixzz4N7XSTFJU

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu BT45-SLB26-105.
Hàng hiệu NiKKEN.

Giá 300K.


















-----""""""------


Bán kèm thêm cái cán KURODA 126MT1 và cái mũi phay 8mm của HSS Co OSG ES-080-A  vô vừa y cái cán nhe.
Còn cái cán thì chỉ cần vớt nhẹ chốt lê vết là em nó vừa y vô cục BT45 trên.
Giá 2 món kèm thêm là 300k nữa nhe ae

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Đầu BT45-SLB26-105.
> Hàng hiệu NiKKEN.
> 
> Giá 300K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thêm cái cán KuRoDa 126 MT2. Thân 26 lổ chuẩn MT2 nhét vừa cái BT45 phía trên ( mài nhẹ cái chốt lê vết ) lổ nó chuẩn MT2 
GIÁ bán 160k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp mũi doa bằng thép gió SKH56 : RT-150-D   15.5xTP1/10×MT2.

Giá 150k/2.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 3 bộ kẹp dạng 3 chấu khí nén lại quay được quanh trục là cục như gối FK15 có bánh răng S4.5M phía sau đặc biệt cái nối ống lại quay được.
Dài 170 chổ lớn của chấu là 45 đang ( thay đổi kích thước kẹp phải làm lại chấu ). 


Giá 300k/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 4 cái mũi khoét OSG bằng thép gió HSS mã RE245-E.
Dài 150 chuẩn MT2.

Giá 200k/4.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bệ trượt mang cá full gang cứng vững không 1 chút rơ hàng tháo máy tiện còn khá mới mặt láng mịn .
Kích thước 480x100-70x130.
Phần rãnh mang cá phía dưới dài 250 tấm trên 200.
Hành trình theo bệ được hơn 50mm.

Sử dụng cây vitme đẹp không tì vết của THK KX603383 dài 200 phi 16 bước 5 hành trình vitme là 80.
Sẵn cái ụ bắt motor và làm gối dạng FK17 cho vitme ( chỉ thiếu cái bạc đạn ) mặt bích motor 100x100x100 , 4 lổ ốc bắt motor khoảng vuông 70.
Tất cả zin theo bộ.
Phù hợp cho a em chế bàn dao máy tiện hay mài dao keo.

Giá 900k ( nặng khoảng 15 kg)   ĐÃ BÁN















Cây vitme sáng lắm nhe








Mặt dưới được phay láng mịn

----------


## legiao

> Có 4 cái mũi khoét OSG bằng thép gió HSS mã RE245-E.
> Dài 150 chuẩn MT2.
> 
> Giá 200k/4.


Mình lấy 4 con nầy nhé bác hải

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Bệ trượt mang cá full gang cứng vững không 1 chút rơ hàng tháo máy tiện còn khá mới mặt láng mịn .
> Kích thước 480x100-70x130.
> Phần rãnh mang cá phía dưới dài 250 tấm trên 200.
> Hành trình theo bệ được hơn 50mm.
> 
> Sử dụng cây vitme đẹp không tì vết của THK KX603383 dài 200 phi 16 bước 5 hành trình vitme là 80.
> Sẵn cái ụ bắt motor và làm gối dạng FK17 cho vitme ( chỉ thiếu cái bạc đạn ) mặt bích motor 100x100x100 , 4 lổ ốc bắt motor khoảng vuông 70.
> Tất cả zin theo bộ.
> Phù hợp cho a em chế bàn dao máy tiện hay mài dao keo.
> ...


Thêm 1 bộ y vậy hành trình ngắn hơn được khoảng 45mm.
Dài 330x100x130.

Sử dụng vitme NSK chuẩn C3 : W1601-104P-C3Z dài 160 phi 16 bước 5 hành trình 50 đẹp như mới.
Kèm ụ bắt motor có gối dạng FK ( thiếu bạc đạn).

Giá 800K. ( nặng 14kg )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ trục quay dạng như tiện rút đang thiếu cái collec ( loại gì không rỏ) kích thước của bệ gang 280x150x140 phần trục dài 400 , phi đầu trục 50 lổ 34  ống trong chứa collec còn. Quay êm nhẹ nhàng cho ae chế đầu máy tiện , ai mua mình chuyển giao luôn cái puly gắn motor chung loại với với cái đang gắn trên trục .

Giá 900k (nặng 26 kg). (CÓ GẠCH)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có cái bệ trượt mang cá full gang chổ nào cũng dày trên 20mm kích thước dài 600 ngang 100 chổ 2 tấm đưa ra để gắn tool gì đó ngang 95 dày 22 đưa ra thêm 80mm.

Sử dụng vitme TKH KX 603959 phi 16 bước 5 hành trình 100 dài 220 sáng đẹp như mới.

Có ụ bắt motor và là gối FK17 ( thiếu bạc đạn ) cho cây vitme .
Toàn bộ zin theo bộ.


Giá 1,2 triệu. (CÓ GẠCH )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bộ công tắc hành trình Omron 4VB-Q3-1N

GIÁ 135K.






----""""------


3 cái khớp nối như hình bán hết nhe ae.

Giá 295K/3 ( Lụm Gạch)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Có 2 cái Driver Step 2pha của SMC mã LC6C-220AD.
Hàng tháo tủ đẹp long lanh cấm điện lên nguồn, dây jack cấm đầy đủ.

Giá 450k/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bệ trượt gang mang đầu súng cho laser còn cái gương bẻ góc 90 độ .( chú ý thấy cái đầu mỏlet đó )
Tổng dài khi xuống hết hành trình gần 1.1m
Thu về còn 850.
Cao 290 rộng 250.
Bệ gang dưới 250 dài 600 cao 100. Dùng rây 20 cây vit bi 20 bước 10 phía sau có chổ bắt motor.

Giá 5 triệu ( ưu tiên đến nhà lấy vì nó nặng)

----------


## thuhanoi

Đầu này có khi cặp kè với bộ phát laze của cụ Đi ra đi vô  :Big Grin: 
_Khi nào gặp tủ điện ốm ốm tầm 400x600(--800) sâu khoảng 250 (---300) để lắp biến tần hú mình nhé, Thank_

----------


## hai_solincvn

> *3:
> Bộ combo Z cho phay cơ hay chế khoan ép gì cũng được nhe ae. 
> Do moi từ trong hóc ra được nên bán re cho ae cần
> Bộ này full gang có đế 150x150 cao khoảng 580 . Thân đồng thời là trục để trượt phi 65 cứng cáp thêm 1 ti sắt dẫn hướng phụ . Vitme cơ hàng Japan phi 20. Hành trình combo được tầm 230 . Áo con trượt có chốt khóa cứng vị trí mặt trên và 2 mặt bên bằng phẳng có lổ ren dể dàng cho ae bắt thêm đầu cắt hay đầu khoan .... có pát bắt motor nữa ( bể 2 lổ ) còn 2 lổ vẫn bắt ngon lành mà không nhất thiết phải dùng vị trí này.
> Nặng tầm 30kg
> Hàng như hình 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bạn đã bán cái này chưa??

----------


## hai_solincvn

> *3:
> Bộ combo Z cho phay cơ hay chế khoan ép gì cũng được nhe ae. 
> Do moi từ trong hóc ra được nên bán re cho ae cần
> Bộ này full gang có đế 150x150 cao khoảng 580 . Thân đồng thời là trục để trượt phi 65 cứng cáp thêm 1 ti sắt dẫn hướng phụ . Vitme cơ hàng Japan phi 20. Hành trình combo được tầm 230 . Áo con trượt có chốt khóa cứng vị trí mặt trên và 2 mặt bên bằng phẳng có lổ ren dể dàng cho ae bắt thêm đầu cắt hay đầu khoan .... có pát bắt motor nữa ( bể 2 lổ ) còn 2 lổ vẫn bắt ngon lành mà không nhất thiết phải dùng vị trí này.
> Nặng tầm 30kg
> Hàng như hình 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bạn đã bán em này chưa ???

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối 16-16  loại này lá thép ghép lại 2 đầu bằng đồng đỏ cứng cáp mềm dẻo .

Giá 190K

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Rây cong bảng 25 THK HCR25 dài 750 lúc mới lấy nó tuột con trượt ra bi văng lung tung.
Ráp được 1 cây gồm 2 con trượt giờ bán 1 cây đã ráp đủ bi và 2 con trượt.
Giá 450k/1 cây đầy đủ
Bác nào lấy cây còn lại và 2 con trượt và số bi còn lại ( chưa ráp) thì 350k.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Dụng cụ set dao còn lại như hình dây dài 2m.
Hàng cũ giá 200k.( Có gạch)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mấy bộ kẹp dao tiện . Dài 160x80x80 đang gắn sẵn lưỡi tiện sáng láng luôn. 
Giá 300k/1.








-----"""""-------


Vài bộ nhỏ hơn dài 120x50x60 cũng có sẵn lưỡi tiện sáng láng.

Giá 250k/1

----------


## Luyến

Cái Du xích phía trên mấy bộ kẹp dao tiện kia dùng để chỉnh cái gì vậy anh?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cái Du xích phía trên mấy bộ kẹp dao tiện kia dùng để chỉnh cái gì vậy anh?


Bác xem hình này nhe.


Cục phía dưới lổ bên dưới có vitme cơ ren nhuyễn khả năng là khi gắn trên bàn dao cùng loại nó dùng chỉnh tâm dao (mình đoán thôi nhe )

----------


## Luyến

Ok vậy là cái đó dùng để nâng hạ chiều cao thấp của dao. Thanks bác chủ

----------


## GORLAK

Chính xác đó bác.

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Mấy bộ kẹp dao tiện . Dài 160x80x80 đang gắn sẵn lưỡi tiện sáng láng luôn. 
> Giá 300k/1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thêm vài món khí nén.

Cặp xylanh mini hàng SMC hành trình 10 thân vuông 30 đầy đủ kết nối ống sẵn van tiết lưu hay điều áp ( chỉnh tốc độ di chuyển ).

Giá 150k/1 cặp.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xy lanh SMC loai có 2 thanh dẫn hướng 2 bên ( con trượt tròn) hành trình 75 , kích thước 110x70.
 Co nối ống đầy đủ có sẵn 2 e cảm biến.
Giá 250k.
(  ĐÃ BÁN  )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xylanh tròn hành trình hơn 75 co nối ống cảm biến đầy đủ.
Giá 150k.




---"""-----

Xy lanh như hình 150x120 hành trình hơn 75. Thấy nó ra 1 ty vậy chứ nó đang chống xoay nhe.
Giá 190K.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bệ dao máy tiện chuyên dùng kích thước phủ bì tầm 300x400x210 . Di chuyển XY bằng mang cá láng mịn không rơ( phải chế vime cho chuyển động XY  zin nó đẩy bằng xylanh.). Full gang đế dưới bằng phẳng trên cùng gắn 3 cái cán thẳng 2 cái có collec 1 cái thiếu collec, 3 cá chuyển động tịnh tiến không chút rơ trong đó có 1 cái tịnh tiến được 2 cấp. Cả 3 đều có chỉnh giới hạn tiến tới. Nặng tầm 40kg.

Giá 1,9 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khoe cái mâm cặp mini Japan của KOBAYASHI D80 .
Tìm hoài mới thấy. 
Chắc tới cuối năm có con tiện cơ mini .

----------


## ppgas

Cấm chọc thèm người ta bằng hàng mini này nhé  :Smile:

----------


## vufree

ngủ Bác bagac phia gòi.

----------


## ppgas

> ngủ Bác bagac phia gòi.


Thức phia canh hàng độc  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối 22-22 full sắt lá thép chen giữa , phi ngoài 68 dài 62.

Giá 200k/1.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Cặp rây THK SSR25 dài 1215 còn sáng bóng hàng tháo máy lâu ngày nhưng nhờ dầu mỡ nên em còn bóng . Hàng không rơ .

Giá 1,7 triệu.













-----""------


Cặp rây bảng 30 THK SSR30 dài 840 hàng tháo máy cũ còn  dùng được trượt không rơ không sượng.

Giá 1,6 triệu.








-----""""""-------

Step motor 5 pha IHI model AS-140-010BMA ra 10 dây. Trục quay êm nhẹ phía sau có thắng . Không cần thắng thì tháo bỏ.
size 86  dài tầm 130.

Giá 500k

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khung sườn là quan trọng lắm đối với máy móc đã vậy nó còn có trục chính nữa.
Cái sơ xác máy tiện rút (hàng Japan cũ) gạt tay trục chính có sẵn collec kẹp ( đang là 2 bậc ,vd: kẹp phi 10 và 15 được ). Kích thước đủ lên máy tiện mini . Ae muốn chế thêm mâm cặp vô thì cứ độ mâm cặp vô cái cốt vừa collec mà gắn vô còn không thì em nó có ren ngoài đó , móc ren trong gắn vô mà có khi mâm cặp có ren phù hợp không chừng. Thân em bằng phẳng tha hồ mà bắt rây chế trượt. Thêm cái rãnh T nữa cho em chống tâm .

Giá 1,9 triệu/1.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Cặp ssr25 đẹp quá .dư xèng thì xúc rồi 
Vitme dài và ray dài bác chủ đóng gói thế nào để ship ko bị cong xước ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cặp ssr25 đẹp quá .dư xèng thì xúc rồi 
> Vitme dài và ray dài bác chủ đóng gói thế nào để ship ko bị cong xước ạ


Thường mình đi mua ván ép về đóng hộp ( nếu khách chịu thêm phí)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Thường mình đi mua ván ép về đóng hộp ( nếu khách chịu thêm phí)


em toàn chơi ống nhựa PVC về đóng mấy cấy ray dài ak anh. Cách đó nhanh và an toàn ạ.:-)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Khớp nối mềm 12-14 nhưng rất cứng full sắt của Thomas Pulley .
1 phía dạng power lock nhiều lá thép ở giữa dài 70 phi ngoài to nhất 68.

Giá 200K (có gạch)

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

> Khoe cái mâm cặp mini Japan của KOBAYASHI D80 .
> Tìm hoài mới thấy. 
> Chắc tới cuối năm có con tiện cơ mini .


Bác coi chia lại cho e đi á?  :Smile:

----------


## thanhhaitdt

7 dao tiện toàn hàng sáng láng HICUT : 4 nhỏ(8×8×120), 3 lớn(12×12×150)
Thép gió đẹp gắn sẵn hợp kim.
Giá 400K hết đám trên.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trụ đứng có chân thép trắng kết hợp gang cao 410 nguyên cây láng mịn dạng mang cá hành trình 170mm không chút rơ .
Dùng thanh răng di chuyển bằng bánh quay màu đen trên hình.
Phần trượt màu xanh 130x260x60.
Có cây thước đo và tay vặn lock cứng vị trí luôn nhe.nặng 18kg.
Giá 1,2 triệu .( Khôi gạch)-> (Đã bán)

----------


## thuhanoi

> 7 dao tiện toàn hàng sáng láng HICUT : 4 nhỏ(8×8×120), 3 lớn(12×12×150)
> Thép gió đẹp gắn sẵn hợp kim.
> Giá 400K hết đám trên.


Đang nhăm nhe máy tiện, lấy đám dao tiện này nhé

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Vòng tay ánh nắng cho 7X.
Bạc đạn Nachi lau sơ sơ chừa lại mở dể bảo quản.
Gồm 
1 cặp 7013C.
2 cặp 7011C.

Giá 300k/1 cặp 7011C.
 500K/1 cặp 7013 C.

----------


## ktshung

Phiền bác chụp hình giúp em 4 con trượt của Cặp rây THK SSR25 dài 1215 từ phía trong cho rõ đường bi được không ạ?

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Phiền bác chụp hình giúp em 4 con trượt của Cặp rây THK SSR25 dài 1215 từ phía trong cho rõ đường bi được không ạ?


Dòng SSR là giữa mấy viên bi nó có đệm nhựa. Cũng không có gì lạ đâu bác.

----------


## Nam CNC

7011C mỡ bò còn trắng , viên bi bóng soi gương hàng ngon quá xá , còn 7013C chưa thấy bi , sau này ông lấy cái khăn giấy quẹt đại sạch mỡ 1 viên bi tui quánh giá cho anh em với .

----- Tui mua bạc đạn thì ép sát lại quay xem có sượng sùng không ( nhớ đúng chiều nếu là 7xxx ) , viên bi còn sáng bóng không ? sau đó đến cái mã có chữ C cho tốc độ cao không ? sau đó xem cái rế bi bằng vật liệu gì nếu rế fip màu đỏ là cao cấp nhất , sau đó đến cái mã cấp chính xác xem nó là P5 hay P4 hay P2 , mới thấy tới P2 thôi chưa thấy cao hơn.... vậy đó cứ tuần tự.

Mà giá ông bán siêu rẻ hen , chứ ngoài Tạ Uyên nó chém 500K 1 cái , cái mới thì vài chai hehehe mà hàng mới có thể dính hàng china copy nữa thì tèo em.... 

mai mốt đặt hàng ông luôn cho nó ngon , mà còn rẻ nữa . Ông cứ theo từng bước tui viết bảo đảm là đem về thay vào spindle là ok... thôi em lượn đây nói nhiều anh em chửi chém gió.

----------

elenercom

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> 7011C mỡ bò còn trắng , viên bi bóng soi gương hàng ngon quá xá , còn 7013C chưa thấy bi , sau này ông lấy cái khăn giấy quẹt đại sạch mỡ 1 viên bi tui quánh giá cho anh em với .
> 
> ----- Tui mua bạc đạn thì ép sát lại quay xem có sượng sùng không ( nhớ đúng chiều nếu là 7xxx ) , viên bi còn sáng bóng không ? sau đó đến cái mã có chữ C cho tốc độ cao không ? sau đó xem cái rế bi bằng vật liệu gì nếu rế fip màu đỏ là cao cấp nhất , sau đó đến cái mã cấp chính xác xem nó là P5 hay P4 hay P2 , mới thấy tới P2 thôi chưa thấy cao hơn.... vậy đó cứ tuần tự.
> 
> Mà giá ông bán siêu rẻ hen , chứ ngoài Tạ Uyên nó chém 500K 1 cái , cái mới thì vài chai hehehe mà hàng mới có thể dính hàng china copy nữa thì tèo em.... 
> 
> mai mốt đặt hàng ông luôn cho nó ngon , mà còn rẻ nữa . Ông cứ theo từng bước tui viết bảo đảm là đem về thay vào spindle là ok... thôi em lượn đây nói nhiều anh em chửi chém gió.


Thanks bác nhe.
Tất cả mở còn trắng bi sáng hết.
Thấy nó quăng lung tung dưới đất cát nên lấy về đăng đàn cầu mưa đó mà.
Gì chứ bạc đạn thì đăng ba bữa nửa ngày có người hốt thì còn lôi ra bán được. Lâu hơn chắc là lục lội không ra.
Lần trước cũng có mớ 7x để lâu có người hỏi mua mà tìm không thấy.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Trụ Z máy cơ hay nằm làm thân máy tiện ?
Tổng cao 600 phần như cái ụ cao 110x160x160.
Phần thân chính nhìn như thép trắng dầy đặt phủ bì 90x90 cao 420 láng mịn .
Con trượt là 4 tấm cũng trắng ghép lại ôm sát không chút rơ 120x120x110 .
Vitme cơ phi 15 bước 2 .
Hành trình 310 quay lên xuống nhẹ nhang.
Nặng gần 40kg.

Giá 1,4 triệu ( gạch tạm )

----------


## hai_solincvn

Như đã Zalo cho bác, mình lấy cái này nhé.
Bác nhắn số tk của bác cho mình, mình chuyển tiền.

BRs







> Trụ Z máy cơ hay nằm làm thân máy tiện ?
> Tổng cao 600 phần như cái ụ cao 110x160x160.
> Phần thân chính nhìn như thép trắng dầy đặt phủ bì 90x90 cao 420 láng mịn .
> Con trượt là 4 tấm cũng trắng ghép lại ôm sát không chút rơ 120x120x110 .
> Vitme cơ phi 15 bước 2 .
> Hành trình 310 quay lên xuống nhẹ nhang.
> Nặng gần 40kg.
> 
> Giá 1,4 triệu ( gạch tạm )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Đầu cắt gắn sẵn motor có collec đang kẹp cây dao phay cáng 6 gẫy mũi . Bên hông có thêm chổ như gắn dao tiện.
Motor 3 pha 220V 90w của Oriental.
Ae chế phay tiện đa năng thì ngắm xem ưng ý thì ủng hộ nhe.
Trọn bộ y như hình gồm cả motor 
Giá đúng 1 triệu.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Phiền bác chụp hình giúp em 4 con trượt của Cặp rây THK SSR25 dài 1215 từ phía trong cho rõ đường bi được không ạ?





Hàng cũ dùng tạm được

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Xylanh tròn hành trình hơn 75 co nối ống cảm biến đầy đủ.
> Giá 150k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---"""-----
> 
> Xy lanh như hình 150x120 hành trình hơn 75. Thấy nó ra 1 ty vậy chứ nó đang chống xoay nhe.
> Giá 190K.


Thêm 1 phần của hệ khí nén.
Hàng SMC gồm 1 đồng hồ ,1 điều áp ,1 lọc và trích hơi nước, 1 chứa dầu để bôi trơn cho xy lanh.

Giá 280K. (Đã bán)

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Biến tần Toshiba loại này vỏ sắt . Chỉ thiếu tấm sắt che phía trên . 3 pha 220v 4.5KVAnhưng đã test 1 pha 220v chạy àoào
Out 3 pha 220v , 0.5 ÷ 64Hz, chạy motor 3Kw.
Loại này chắc đơn giản là bậc công tắc chỉnh biến trở là chạy.
Cho ae kéo bơm kéo máy tiện máy trộn máy ....

Giá 1,6 triệu. ( Đã bán )

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Bệ đứng XZ máy tiện đùn
Cao hơn 600 ngang tầm 500 
Z dùng rây THK chắc là dòng siêu tải bảng 25 , vitme 25 bước 5 
X là bệ mang cá láng mịn phủ không chút rơ vitme phi chừng 20 bước 5. 
Nặng gần 200kg.
Giá 5 triệu.








Mặt này dựng đứng trên bàn nè

----------

